# GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka)



## Stainless Cupcake (Jan 4, 2005)

I am quite frankly shocked to find little or no mention at all of that great manga of all time named GTO.

One of the most charming and at times delightfully politicly incorrect I have laid my eyes on so far (granted, though ive laid my eyes on many things, manga isn't one of them).

It fast paced, well drawn, at times extremely witty and most importantly the moral that the manga holds isn't forced upon you or annoying. (something I can't say the same of naruto. At moments its too painfull to bear)

The story tells us of a young small time street gangster, fresh from his 3rd degree PE college. Always in trouble and on the run for the authorities, he wanders aimlessly through life in fast paced tokyo. Untill an odd twist in fate made him want to become a teacher. From there on things will never be the same for him or his students as the guillable yet ever well meaning ex-gangster teacher with his bleached hair strives to become the best teacher japan has to offer.

I demand this manga to be read at once. As for this thread: Either ignore it and let it pass away like some many doomed threads or feel free to discuss this giant amongst manga's.


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Jan 4, 2005)

I love Great Teacher Onizuka. I've never read the manga but the anime is awesome.


----------



## Stainless Cupcake (Jan 4, 2005)

Isn't it my dear? Yet if you ever have the chance, do read the manga....as usual with manga vs. anime, the manga is always more explicit and less shall we say "TV-friendly"? Yet nothing distastefull, though GTO has a knack of trying to balance that thin line....


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Jan 4, 2005)

indeed. ^_^


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 5, 2005)

I love this manga as well as the anime, tv series and the movie. If you haven't seen or watch any of this series's media then do it now, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Orihime (Jan 6, 2005)

^^;;; I buy GTO for my brother ever 2 months when Tokyopop releases a new volume, and I must say I love this manga because of its humor and some of the drama that revolves around Onizuka and his students' lives. 

My kavorite character is Kikuchi and Urumi. :B


----------



## set (Jan 7, 2005)

I love GTo. I own volume 1-4. Volume 5 get relesed on Feb 1st. I love this manga


----------



## Hayate (Jan 11, 2005)

I bought the first 3 volumes that have been released over here a few weeks ago, really good manga, funny as hell and man is he one perv. 

Favourite quote: "My Airmax shoes for your beamer. Lets trade now."


----------



## ichigo7 (Jan 24, 2005)

I like GTO. I have book 2 of the manga. I now where you could get them. The charactor I like the most is Onizuka, he's a great teacher. i even have GTO the live action series too.


----------



## ichigo7 (Jan 24, 2005)

hey Last of the Uchihas i've seen all the anime eps and i have one manga too. I even have the GTO live action series plus live action movie.


----------



## xenex (Jan 24, 2005)

I've never read the manga actually. Does it go beyond what the anime does? If so I might try picking it up. 

As for my favorite part from the anime: I forgot her name but when the prodigy girl puts a snake down Onizuka's pant, and then he goes off trying to find someone to suck out the poison. If this is also in the manga, then it will no doubt be my favorite series of panels.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jan 24, 2005)

I guess the reason most people don't talk about is because it's quiet old now.

The Manga as another 2 ARCs well 1 ARC in reality and the anime ending much more detailed i guess. The manga is much diffrent from the Anime, in terms of event location.


----------



## Codde (Jan 24, 2005)

Great Teacher Onizuka is... well... Great. I've seen every single episode of the anime and I've read up to Volume 18 of the manga. I've only seen the 1st episode of the live action though. But the manga is definitely the best.


----------



## Yaman (Jan 24, 2005)

one of the greatest animes ever, i want a teacher like onizuka, that'd be really crazy though


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 24, 2005)

ichigo7 said:
			
		

> hey Last of the Uchihas i've seen all the anime eps and i have one manga too. I even have the GTO live action series plus live action movie.




I own all the 22 0r 23 mangas that have come out and the first season of the anime series and one live action movie. I envy you for having the live action tv series. You luck girl.


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Jan 25, 2005)

ive read up to volume 15...does anyone know any sites where i can get the rest?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 25, 2005)

Bad company is the prequel of GTO? Are you sure?


----------



## Codde (Jan 25, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Bad company is the prequel of GTO? Are you sure?


Yes it is. One of 2 prequels of GTO. It was quite good, basically about Ryuuji and Onizuka when they first met. Is there only 10 chapters in this series? That's all I read.

Then there's Shounan Jun'ai Gumi which I've never read.


----------



## Musukuni (Jan 25, 2005)

GTO is definitely one of my favorite animes out there, the live action version, live action movie, and the manga are also great.


----------



## xenex (Jan 25, 2005)

kakashi_fangirl said:
			
		

> Where did you download it from!! I want it! I love GTO! It rocks my world!


Well, I used DC++ and the hub I'm using only allows students who live on campus at my school. There is probably a site you can get it from, I just don't know where.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 25, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Yes it is. One of 2 prequels of GTO. It was quite good, basically about Ryuuji and Onizuka when they first met. Is there only 10 chapters in this series? That's all I read.
> 
> Then there's Shounan Jun'ai Gumi which I've never read.



Thanks guys. You Know where i can find a link to the site that host either one of the prequel of GTO? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ichigo7 (Jan 26, 2005)

GTO live action tv series is a good series to watch and its really funny. And i really want a teacher like Onizuka too.


----------



## Codde (Jan 26, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. You Know where i can find a link to the site that host either one of the prequel of GTO? Thanks in advance.


Here has info so you can get it off an IRC channel. They have Bad Company and Volumes 1 - 5 of Shounan Junai Gumi currently.


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Jan 26, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Here has info so you can get it off an IRC channel. They have Bad Company and Volumes 1 - 5 of Shounan Junai Gumi currently.



whats shounan junai gumi?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 26, 2005)

GreatTeacherOnizuka said:
			
		

> whats shounan junai gumi?




I don't know much japanese but it think 

1.shounan means boy or boys. I mean its similar to shounen so it most mean the same

2. i don't know what junai means, it migth mean the school they went to.

3. Gumi means group since the shinsengumi means freshgroup or newly elected group or something similar to that. Or t


So in other words shounan junai gumi might mean

Boys group(gang) of Junai.

Code thanks for the link.  i will rep you for that.


----------



## Codde (Jan 26, 2005)

GreatTeacherOnizuka said:
			
		

> whats shounan junai gumi?


It meens Boys Love Gang or something like that... according to Link removed at least.

About Ryuuji and Onizuka and I guess romance...


----------



## Nakajima (Jan 26, 2005)

GTO is really good.  Although the Manga and the Live action are the best of the series, the anime version is alright.  It is my favorite manga and show of all time.  

If anyone is wants the link to the Jdoramas of GTO live, Here


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Jan 26, 2005)

man ive been reading shounan junai gumi and im up to volume 4....i gotta say this is almost as good as gto itself!...gives u a funny version of onizuka's past unlike bad company which i think was more serious


----------



## ichigo7 (Jan 31, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas, if you're there please get online.


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Jan 31, 2005)

Classic, one of the greatest mangas of all time (and the manga blows the anime and drama right out of the water)


----------



## ichigo7 (Feb 2, 2005)

Nakajima, i have all the GTO live action eps plus movie and drama special.


----------



## Nakajima (Feb 2, 2005)

ichigo7 said:
			
		

> Nakajima, i have all the GTO live action eps plus movie and drama special.



I already have all of them.


----------



## ichigo7 (Feb 3, 2005)

ah, the live action GTO is kinda better then the anime.


----------



## kevin77 (Feb 3, 2005)

gto is pretty good overall, but becomes really repetitive. It always starts with ppl hating him, then ends up with them loving him.


----------



## Vodrake (Feb 5, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if GTO is still an on going series?

Also, does anybody know a plave where i can find a place with scans of chapters past 150?

thank in advance.


----------



## Chillin (Feb 5, 2005)

I always thought that the "Shonan" in Shonan Junai Gumi was referring to the place Shonan were Onizuka used to lead his biker gang. But I guess it's actually spelled another way, damn I've been thinking wrong for two years.


----------



## Nakajima (Feb 5, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if GTO is still an on going series?
> 
> Also, does anybody know a plave where i can find a place with scans of chapters past 150?
> 
> thank in advance.



GTO finished already.


----------



## Vodrake (Feb 6, 2005)

idh-yaa said:
			
		

> and if you're looking for something a bit similiar i can recommend 'gokusen' manga.




Could you tell me anything about Gokusen? Is it another gangster turned 'respectible person' type manga or something like that?


----------



## rokkudaime (May 24, 2005)

does anyone have all the GTO volumes, i need to read them but i cant find any links


----------



## Vodrake (May 24, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> does anyone have all the GTO volumes, i need to read them but i cant find any links


I could provide you with a link to a place with up to volume 24 out of 25, but unfortunatly we're not allowed to post links to that site here. 
So i'll PM it you instead.


----------



## rokkudaime (May 24, 2005)

you are all this the whole 24 volumes?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 24, 2005)

I have all 25 volume in french and i watch GTO's Anime at TV. Everyday at 6 pm exept saturday and sunday


----------



## BarbNara (May 24, 2005)

^lucky boy... I?m trying to dowload the last chapters but they?re so slow >_<


----------



## SharinganK. (May 24, 2005)

A really nice, pseudo-violent, and funny anime. And the best part is that the liscensed part is done. And so is the unliscensed. So oyu can see the whole thing and not have to wait like those naruto chapters.


----------



## BattousaiMS (May 24, 2005)

Stainless Cupcake said:
			
		

> I am quite frankly shocked to find little or no mention at all of that great manga of all time named GTO.
> 
> One of the most charming and at times delightfully politicly incorrect I have laid my eyes on so far (granted, though ive laid my eyes on many things, manga isn't one of them).
> 
> ...



I think there are many topics about it already although it's not as popular as Naruto or Bleach here since the Manga has officially ended so therer isn't much to discuss.
<--GTO FC owner.


----------



## ACult (May 24, 2005)

Why don't people actually *buy* the manga, all this talk of links, when there is only one volume left to be released by tokyopop.

The manga is class, gets abit boring around volume 11 and 12 but picks up again. The anime is kiddy-ed down abit to much for my enjoyment, it kinda takes the onizuka out of onizuka (shock value)


----------



## BattousaiMS (May 24, 2005)

ACult said:
			
		

> Why don't people actually *buy* the manga, all this talk of links, when there is only one volume left to be released by tokyopop.
> 
> The manga is class, gets abit boring around volume 11 and 12 but picks up again. The anime is kiddy-ed down abit to much for my enjoyment, it kinda takes the onizuka out of onizuka (shock value)


<-- already has all teh english released manga's and all teh released DVDs.

Oh yeah the best moment of the Manga is I guess (more me) when Kanzaki goes berserk after her secret is revealed and tries to kill himself, only to be saved by her favorite teacher. I like the part where she confesses her emotion for Onizuka and asks if he wants to runaway with her and live as a couple. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 (if you don't know, after Futyutsuki , Kanzaki is the most in love with teh blond haired gangsta)


 It's sad that the anime dosn't portray that part exactly... though


----------



## Vodrake (May 24, 2005)

ACult said:
			
		

> Why don't people actually *buy* the manga, all this talk of links, when there is only one volume left to be released by tokyopop.
> 
> The manga is class, gets abit boring around volume 11 and 12 but picks up again. The anime is kiddy-ed down abit to much for my enjoyment, it kinda takes the onizuka out of onizuka (shock value)


I do own a lot of the manga. From Volume 19 to 24 and some of the other volumes that I enjoyed the most,( mainly the Okinawa Arc). It's just that I can't afford to buy the entire series as well as all the other series I enjoy reading, and as they're available to read for free, why let them go to waste?


----------



## ACult (May 24, 2005)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> <-- already has all teh english released manga's and all teh released DVDs.
> 
> Oh yeah the best moment of the Manga is I guess (more me) when Kanzaki goes berserk after her secret is revealed and tries to kill himself, only to be saved by her favorite teacher. I like the part where she confesses her emotion for Onizuka and asks if he wants to runaway with her and live as a couple.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Its kind of a shame. Kanzaki is everything the man wants, yet he suddenly develops morals when he becomes a teacher.

He looses his Virginity in the Live Action...does this happen in the end of the manga or anime?


----------



## BattousaiMS (May 24, 2005)

ACult said:
			
		

> Yeah, Its kind of a shame. Kanzaki is everything the man wants, yet he suddenly develops morals when he becomes a teacher.
> 
> He looses his Virginity in the Live Action...does this happen in the end of the manga or anime?


Nope well we knoe he is going too.
In the anime: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuyutsuki waitis for his return since we came to the California and is a teacher there. 




In the manga:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 He is still recovering in the hospital and peeping the undies of the nurses along with his new peeping buddy Uchiyamada.


----------



## kurisawa (May 25, 2005)

havent read the manga but i've seen the series. so far, it's been pretty hilarious


----------



## rokkudaime (May 25, 2005)

guys, easy with the spoilers.


----------



## wolfwood1218 (May 25, 2005)

ACult said:
			
		

> Why don't people actually *buy* the manga, all this talk of links, when there is only one volume left to be released by tokyopop.
> 
> The manga is class, gets abit boring around volume 11 and 12 but picks up again. The anime is kiddy-ed down abit to much for my enjoyment, it kinda takes the onizuka out of onizuka (shock value)



I agree, they have high quality manga from tokyo pop. Incredible translations, and fun to read.


----------



## DeviousNL (May 25, 2005)

High quality manga at Tokyopop? Whahahahahaha!!

uhm.. sorry 'bout that, but have you ever seen the quality of the scans?? Some pages just miss some pieces of text because they where printed so crooked (some pages from Battle Royale and GTO)... They (the manga enthusiasts) didn't nickname Tokyopop Toyopoop for nothing...

Not that it bothers me that much... I'm a huge Battle Royale and GTO fan and it's the only way to get my hands on an (original) English translation. I can look beyond those mistakes, but that's not 'high quality'. They just save costs, because they have a monopoly position in English translated manga. there isn't another company out there that competes with them so why make more costs for more quality control?


----------



## TheDrunkenLee (May 25, 2005)

GTO is awesome!  Kanzaki rules!


----------



## iaido (May 26, 2005)

GTO is awesome, I have all 25 volumes.  They're available from a couple of sources.

Bad Company originally was sort of an arc series for Shounan Junai Gumi.  Bad Company is great and gives you a better understanding of Onizuka, especially during the last volume where he has his flashback with his former senior.

I've only read 5 volumes of Shounan and it's great.  Wish Mangaproject would release it faster.


----------



## cloon (May 26, 2005)

i love GTO. i've only read and bought the first volume though, but it's really funny. i especially like it when he got revenge on the students and they turned into good students after he tortured them XD


----------



## iaido (May 27, 2005)

In case you guys are wondering, manga-sketchbook just released up to volume 24.  Manga-underground and other groups did voumes prior to 20-24.  So basically, you can get 24 out of 25 volumes in English online.


----------



## Pachees N' Cream (May 27, 2005)

Love GTO too! It's one of my favorite mangas. Jiraiya and Onizuka must be great friends...^^ Love them both!!!


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Jun 1, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> GTO is awesome, I have all 25 volumes.  They're available from a couple of sources.
> 
> Bad Company originally was sort of an arc series for Shounan Junai Gumi.  Bad Company is great and gives you a better understanding of Onizuka, especially during the last volume where he has his flashback with his former senior.
> 
> I've only read 5 volumes of Shounan and it's great.  Wish Mangaproject would release it faster.



where did you get the 5th volume of shounan?


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 1, 2005)

is onizuka in bad company? or shounan?


----------



## Codde (Jun 1, 2005)

Onizuka is in both of them.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 1, 2005)

whats it about, do you know where to get them?


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 2, 2005)

im reading it as we speak. nice job. are you sure shonan is 31 chapters or volume?


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 2, 2005)

Shonan Junai Gumi is 31 VOLUMES long (encluding Bad Company). Trust me, the first few volumes put a bad taste in your mouth when you compare it to the rest but read it anyway .


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 2, 2005)

so there is bad company and shonan gumi and they are both 31 volume? are they all out? are u sure its not chapters? how long is the volume?


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok, listen to me very carefully, Bad Company was originally part of Shonan Junai Gumi. Shonan Junai Gumi goes for 31 whole 190 page volumes and one of those 31 volumes contains the 10 chapter Bad Company.

However, recently they re-released SJG and put two volumes in one. Offcourse if they did this, there would be 15 and 1/2 new volumes so they decided to take out Bad Company which took away 1/2 a volume, thus creating 15 even duluxe edition volumes. This is why Bad Company is looked upon as a different series.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 2, 2005)

i see. im reading it right now on the second link you gave me. sometimes, the pages wont show. its still pretty good.


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah that's kinda annoying. However, you can still get what's going on. The place is old and the webmaster has disappeared so the only other option is to download it .


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 2, 2005)

In my country, after sale all 25 volume of GTO they begin to sell Shonan Junai Gumi under the name of "Young GTO"


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 2, 2005)

bad company is pretty  good. is it finished? is it just 10 chapter?


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 2, 2005)

Le Male said:
			
		

> In my country, after sale all 25 volume of GTO they begin to sell Shonan Junai Gumi under the name of "Young GTO"



Are you from france by any chance ? You'd be up to the "Matoko gets a girl" part right?

@rokkudaime
The quality of Bad Company is the same quality as the end 1/4 of SJG.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 2, 2005)

is it all finished? i read all that the site has to offer.
yo, isnt GTO 25 not out yet. how come le male has it?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 2, 2005)

-[BL]- said:
			
		

> Are you from france by any chance ? You'd be up to the "Matoko gets a girl" part right?
> 
> @rokkudaime
> The quality of Bad Company is the same quality as the end 1/4 of SJG.



Yeah you right. i read it in Shonen collection


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 2, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> is it all finished? i read all that the site has to offer.


Um, tell me where you're up to in the story. I might have given you an old link  .



			
				rokkudaime said:
			
		

> yo, isnt GTO 25 not out yet. how come le male has it?



25 isn't out in any english speaking countries yet. Le male is from france and the series is complete there.



			
				Le Male said:
			
		

> Yeah you right. i read it in Shonen collection



Enyoying it? Your almost up to the Midnight Angels arc. Things really start to get good here. I wonder if Pika Edition edit their manga? Do you know?


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 2, 2005)

i just finished when Natsuki(the hot 18 yr old) sent ryuji and friends a postcard saying that she was released out of prison.

i didnt know france had its own manga publishing company like tokyopop.


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 2, 2005)

Tons of countries have thier own manga publishers. As for BC, yep, you've finished it. You are a damn fast reader  .


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 2, 2005)

lol!thanks


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 2, 2005)

-[BL]- said:
			
		

> Enyoying it? Your almost up to the Midnight Angels arc. Things really start to get good here. I wonder if Pika Edition edit their manga? Do you know?



I like it. Now it's not publish in Shonen collection but in manga.







			
				rokkudaime said:
			
		

> i didnt know france had its own manga publishing company like tokyopop.



You know we have a lot of publishing company about manga and the competition is hard. Manga is a big bisness here. For exemple the last GTO volume was 4th in the best seller comics.
We have our DVD's editor too. It's Kaze for GTO's DVD ( Sub and Dub in french ) and there are a website


----------



## gallant_pervert (Jun 5, 2005)

i first saw the anime and movie last month, and ever since i've been reading the manga faithfully. needless to say, it's hilarious and obscene, which is what i'm looking for as someone very similar in age to Onizuka. It's entertaining and I'm hoping to addict my friends to it when I get back to college in August. (Although the whole schoolgirl thing is a bit strange...but when I came back home, I was presented with the truth that they're now offlimits for me---how sad :-C


----------



## SpiritedLoser (Jun 7, 2005)

Wooo at last GTO
My friend recommended it to me and at first i was un sure cause the drawings wernt the sort i normally would look at (i draw manga as well so i was put off by the drawings) But the story lines great! Thumbs up for GTO


----------



## TriSal (Jul 20, 2005)

have anyone any idea where I can get Bad Company????


----------



## CABLE (Jul 20, 2005)

TriSal said:
			
		

> have anyone any idea where I can get Bad Company????



#lurk@irchighway.net, they got volume 1 but im guessing there is only 1 volume.


----------



## TriSal (Jul 20, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> #lurk@irchighway.net, they got volume 1 but im guessing there is only 1 volume.



I?ll check it out, thx mate....


----------



## TriSal (Jul 22, 2005)

what the hell is up with Shounan Junai Gumi, the drawings suck compared to GTO and Bad Company......  it?s not what I expected at all..:sad


----------



## floopyliangchu (Aug 9, 2005)

hey im a noob to GTO and i hate using irc's... so can anyone provide a link somewhere?
either for manga or anime!?!?
thanks ppls


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 10, 2005)

floopyliangchu said:
			
		

> hey im a noob to GTO and i hate using irc's... so can anyone provide a link somewhere?
> either for manga or anime!?!?
> thanks ppls







			
				iaido said:
			
		

> The URL is down.



Are you talking about Ichigo 100% vol 16 ?
It works fine for me right now...:S

As for the team, we've did that chapter there as a practise, to test our skills and whatever. From here though, we're going straight from where manga project left off. The script is in the making right now, so expect it some time next week at the latest.
Oh yeah, and as for our website, we've changed domains from onibakuscanz.tk to good rant I stumbled across. The site is going through some re-doing right now, bare with us on that for a while. We also have a gto/shonan junai gumi sister fansite which has just surfaced in the last week or two. That's good rant I stumbled across.


----------



## iaido (Aug 10, 2005)

-[BL]- said:
			
		

> Are you talking about Ichigo 100% vol 16 ?
> It works fine for me right now...:S
> 
> As for the team, we've did that chapter there as a practise, to test our skills and whatever. From here though, we're going straight from where manga project left off. The script is in the making right now, so expect it some time next week at the latest.
> Oh yeah, and as for our website, we've changed domains from onibakuscanz.tk to good rant I stumbled across. The site is going through some re-doing right now, bare with us on that for a while. We also have a gto/shonan junai gumi sister fansite which has just surfaced in the last week or two. That's good rant I stumbled across.


I personally want to thank you for taking up this project as it seems MP isn't going to do anything.


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 10, 2005)

Someone had to do something. It'll be liscenced before the even THINK of doing the next chapter . Thanks. We really need all the support we can get in these times of just starting up. By the way, does that link work for you now?


----------



## iaido (Aug 10, 2005)

The link works for me now but Onibakuscanz.net is down due to technical problems.


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, that's up cause we're re doing the site. It'll be like that for a few weeks. If you like, I can just keep posting every release till then.


----------



## iaido (Aug 11, 2005)

-[BL]- said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's up cause we're re doing the site. It'll be like that for a few weeks. If you like, I can just keep posting every release till then.


You are a lifesaver.

So is ch37 the next release?


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 11, 2005)

Nah chapter 38. 37 was already done by manga project. You can find all thier releases here: Light


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 11, 2005)

i have all 25 volumes in french.


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 11, 2005)

this is GTO you're talking about right?


----------



## Eikichi (Aug 11, 2005)

Ive read all 25 volumes, seen whole anime, 12 drama episodes + drama special + drama movie + bad company + shonen junai gumi up to volume 6 ... cant wait to get my hand on chap45 and higher of SJG +(


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah all 25 GTO's volumes. ANd GTO's Anime was show in France. It was dub in french.


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 12, 2005)

ive read just 24 vol, seen the anime. im currently waiting for someone to scanslate vol 25


----------



## Codde (Aug 13, 2005)

Scans for Volume 25 are out by M-S. I believe they scanned Tokyopop' (which I'm not fond of...).


----------



## Smokeyjay (Aug 17, 2005)

So I guess GTO is over than?

Kind of a sudden ending.  And it seems like it hasnt actually ended, espescially with that bad student entering into class 4 now.


----------



## iaido (Aug 17, 2005)

I thought the ending was good.  There's no reason for the mangaka to finish until everone from 3-4 graduates.


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 17, 2005)

A manga can only go so far. If it kept going, it probably wouldn't be good.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 17, 2005)

-[BL]- said:
			
		

> A manga can only go so far. If it kept going, it probably wouldn't be good.


Yeah, IMO GTO was starting to get repetitive when the '2d' angel group showed up -_-


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 17, 2005)

mm. The series really isnt all that short. The whole Onizuka saga is 56 volumes long in total! That's GTO, Shonan Junai Gumi and Bad Company.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 20, 2005)

I didn't know if this was true but according to animenewsnetwork.com, Shonan Junai Gumi was done before GTO but ive never heard anyone refer to GTO as a sequel to SJG so i wasn't sure is this true?


----------



## iaido (Aug 26, 2005)

It's not a sequel in the sense that it's a continuation of the characters' lifestyles, but GTO is a continuation of Onizuka's life as a teacher.

Bad Company - How Ryuuji and Onizuka met and became gang members

Shounan Junai Gumi - High School and Beyond Gang Member Days, How they Met Saejima and friends

GTO - Onizuka as a teacher.  They briefly mention some characters in Shounan such as Ittou, Tsukai, Abe, etc. in the Saejima chapters.  Oh yeah, Saejima is the cop in case you didn't know.


----------



## iaido (Aug 27, 2005)

Onibaku Scanz just released Ch 38, making Mangaproject's lazy ass unneeded.


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's right! Get 38 here at Deviantart Akimichi Clan FC . 39's not too far around the corner either   . Get ready to learn Kaoru's secret.


----------



## TheFlash inactive (Aug 28, 2005)

Are you guys talking about volumes, or chapters? I love GTO.


----------



## Eikichi (Aug 28, 2005)

BL -> Do you have a site or something ? ^^


----------



## -[BL]- (Aug 28, 2005)

> Are you guys talking about volumes, or chapters? I love GTO.



Chapters of Shonan Junai Gumi.



> BL -> Do you have a site or something ? ^^



Yeah we do, Link removed , but right now you'll only get a technical difficulties message, cause we're actually remaking it. Hopefully, It should be back up fairly soon (I'm not to sure, cause I'm not the one doing it).

For now I'll keep you all posted here with new releases and such.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 29, 2005)

I finish reading all 25 volumes of GTO last week it was quite good.  

My favorite character are Urumi , Onizuka and the bald principal guy lol forgot his name.

The ending was alright I do wish it had "semi spoiler" a better resolution on Onizuka's love life which btw is none in the final volume we don't know if Onizuka and Futoyuski sp? hook up or not oh well. 

I do prefer Onizuka ending up with Urumi instead of Futoyuski sp?. Urumi loved Onizuka as much if not more than Futoyuski did heck Urumi was willing to kill herself if Onizuka died. Urumi would help out in Onizuka in any way while with Futoyuski sp? hardly does anything and is in doubt about Onizuka when his being accused. 

A great example on how her character is about Onizuka is when the new principal fires Onizuka and all what Futoyuski sp? says is "Oh" Onizuka leaves then on the next panel he comes back right in and says to Futoyuski sp? "Oh???" "Is that all? couldn't you even put up a fight for me!?" lol that just made me laughed.  Not just because it was funny but because what Onizuka said was exactly what on I had on my mind when all she did was just say "Oh". -_-

Onizuka would have made Urumi happy and Urumi would have kept Onizuka in check i.e. whipped. They would have made a great couple  Plus this would have completed his fantasy about marrying a High School Girl. @_@

I'm going to check out the other manga series which has Onizuka and watch the live action tv series and movie.


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 3, 2005)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> I do prefer Onizuka ending up with Urumi instead of Futoyuski sp?. Urumi loved Onizuka as much if not more than Futoyuski did heck Urumi was willing to kill herself if Onizuka died. Urumi would help out in Onizuka in any way while with Futoyuski sp? hardly does anything and is in doubt about Onizuka when his being accused.
> 
> A great example on how her character is about Onizuka is when the new principal fires Onizuka and all what Futoyuski sp? says is "Oh" Onizuka leaves then on the next panel he comes back right in and says to Futoyuski sp? "Oh???" "Is that all? couldn't you even put up a fight for me!?" lol that just made me laughed.  Not just because it was funny but because what Onizuka said was exactly what on I had on my mind when all she did was just say "Oh". -_-
> 
> Onizuka would have made Urumi happy and Urumi would have kept Onizuka in check i.e. whipped. They would have made a great couple  Plus this would have completed his fantasy about marrying a High School Girl. @_@




i perfer urumi over fuyu too but uh...i think the reason urumi does what she does is mostly because she's a psycho compared to fuyutsuki who just sits around hoping for the best.
besides, isn't she a 3rd year junior high student?  i think junior high school in japan goes up to like 9th grade.
...yeah he can totally marry her after two more year and make his dreams come true.

though i'd like to see him go back to that high school chick in the very beginning of the series and take her virginity away first. otherwise that poor girl's gonna keep waiting until the day she dies a virgin.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 5, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> i perfer urumi over fuyu too but uh...i think the reason urumi does what she does is mostly because she's a psycho compared to fuyutsuki who just sits around hoping for the best.
> besides, isn't she a 3rd year junior high student?  i think junior high school in japan goes up to like 9th grade.
> ...yeah he can totally marry her after two more year and make his dreams come true.
> 
> though i'd like to see him go back to that high school chick in the very beginning of the series and take her virginity away first. otherwise that poor girl's gonna keep waiting until the day she dies a virgin.



lol I think he'll keep that girl from the first volume as back up just in case if his relationships fail.


----------



## -[BL]- (Oct 9, 2005)

I finally present to you, Shonan Jun-ai Gumi chapter 39! Get it here at .....huh? 

I seriously apologize for the over-a-month long wait guys, but we worked as hard as we could with all the set backs we've had: Cypher starting uni and having lectures everyday, me having to do so much work on the website (it's going to be up soon), Vegeta76 being so busy with school... and man, that's not all. Despite this, I've had a fair bit of free time in the last few days, which allowed me to pour my heart and soul into fixing up holes in the editing myself. I think I've got a translation for almost all the sound fx in there this time . Trust me, this release is worth the wait!!


----------



## hadou (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks bro.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats with Saejima and him talking to himself?


----------



## Codde (Oct 12, 2005)

Well if you mean those little special chapter things. I think he's supposed to be talking to Onizuka. Simply doesn't show him.

Well I'm on Volume 23 of GTO now (well I was holding off not reading it for a while when I got up to around v20 and had to read Tokyopoop's version... ).


----------



## CABLE (Oct 12, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well if you mean those little special chapter things. I think he's supposed to be talking to Onizuka. Simply doesn't show him.
> 
> Well I'm on Volume 23 of GTO now (well I was holding off not reading it for a while when I got up to around v20 and had to read Tokyopoop's version... ).



doesn't M-S use tokyopop's scans? i've read the ones on lurk and aren't they all tokyopop scans?  if so i don't mind them, nothing has been cut as far as i can see, f word is used profusely and all the other profanity is intact.


----------



## -[BL]- (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah I'm pretty sure they are. Tokyopop do a pretty good job, and haven't cut anything out. Only problem is, the guy who does the english adaption is pretty famous for using alot of slang that wasn't originally intended. You can't be perfect though I guess.


----------



## hadou (Nov 3, 2005)

i know there's a street fighter manga, but i have not seen it. but you can get images or wallpapers of street fighter on google


----------



## swaggaz (Dec 24, 2005)

can you find scans of Bad Company?  i read all of GTO and whats out of Shounan Junai Gumi, but I cant find anything on Bad Company


and btw, by the end of GTO, I was really sick of bastards who do all this crap and just get off the hook

the kid who lit the school on fire should have been killed or at the least put in jail, he was let free! freaking attempted homicide and burning down the school! wtf!


----------



## vanh (Dec 24, 2005)

swaggaz said:
			
		

> can you find scans of Bad Company?  i read all of GTO and whats out of Shounan Junai Gumi, but I cant find anything on Bad Company
> 
> 
> and btw, by the end of GTO, I was really sick of bastards who do all this crap and just get off the hook
> ...


       he can't be put in jail. all those kid were at grade 9 . 
        in my country GTO has come out full. but i don't know anything about SJG and Bad Company . That's too bad. GTO is one of my fav


----------



## kakashi_paradise (Dec 28, 2005)

Gto is one of my favorite magna.Does anyone know a good website for it so that you can download the magna pages?or something like that?


----------



## kakashi_paradise (Dec 29, 2005)

I mean that would be so awesome.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

I love how the artist draws his expression of, "Teacher Banzai!"


----------



## vanh (Jan 1, 2006)

u can download GTO and Shounan Junai Gumi here this
.BUt i still can't find where to dl Bad Company


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 7, 2006)

I've been catching up on the manga chapters that I've missed (basically, from volume 10-25) throughout the week. I can't believe it took me this long to find out why Urumi is so damn awesome.


----------



## Chi (Jan 20, 2006)

Hlkari said:
			
		

> It's not working...
> 
> and what about 'Tokko' by Toru Fujisawa?



Strange.. I can download just fine..
It even says thet 2 people actually downloaded the file...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, This is my all time favorite manga!


----------



## i<3anime (Jan 29, 2006)

*can someone send a letter to the makers of GTO*

can you ask them to continue GTO it is a great show i dont know why they stopped can anyone send a letter. i cant live without new episodes of GTO please someone out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xyie (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG i never thought id see a thread about this anime!! I love GTO, its brilliant.. One of the best anime i saw


----------



## i<3anime (Jan 30, 2006)

*yup*



			
				xyie said:
			
		

> OMG i never thought id see a thread about this anime!! I love GTO, its brilliant.. One of the best anime i saw



its really is a great show, can youu read mine and do it plzzzzz!


----------



## i<3anime (Jan 30, 2006)

*yea*



			
				cupnoodles said:
			
		

> i perfer urumi over fuyu too but uh...i think the reason urumi does what she does is mostly because she's a psycho compared to fuyutsuki who just sits around hoping for the best.
> besides, isn't she a 3rd year junior high student?  i think junior high school in japan goes up to like 9th grade.
> ...yeah he can totally marry her after two more year and make his dreams come true.
> 
> though i'd like to see him go back to that high school chick in the very beginning of the series and take her virginity away first. otherwise that poor girl's gonna keep waiting until the day she dies a virgin.



do you think the will ever continue the show or make a show just like that?


----------



## gnutte (Feb 28, 2006)

Could be that you need a newer version of whatever program you use for zipping.
Otherwise try this site: Shinwei's Translation


----------



## Sho (Apr 10, 2006)

^Go and read them from the nearest Barnes and Noble.  The adaptation is spot on in the official release and you won't go wrong.  In fact you'll wish to buy the whole manga series once after getting into the story.  The whole series is 25 volumes in total I believe, and they are all released currently in the U.S.

Onizuka=one of the top 3 mangas I've ever read.  Easily the most hilarious series too, so you won't go wrong.


----------



## Carthage (Apr 10, 2006)

Sho said:
			
		

> ^Go and read them from the nearest Barnes and Noble.  The adaptation is spot on in the official release and you won't go wrong.  In fact you'll wish to buy the whole manga series once after getting into the story.  The whole series is 25 volumes in total I believe, and they are all released currently in the U.S.
> 
> Onizuka=one of the top 3 mangas I've ever read.  Easily the most hilarious series too, so you won't go wrong.


sweet... *gets in car and heads over to Barnes*
heh... maybe not today... definately might consider it over the weekend though.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

> Onizuka=one of the top 3 mangas I've ever read. Easily the most hilarious series too, so you won't go wrong.


 Took the words from my mouth....... Its with Berserk and feesia for me.....


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Jun 27, 2006)

Is there anyplace where you can buy all the 25 mangas in a box or something?  im hoping to find something cheaper since buying them individually is alot of money.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2006)

I can sell you alot of them in a box........
but realy you can still find them at cons and 'if thats not good enough you need to lower your standards, manga dose not grow on trees' (the catch phrase of a manga ventor at katsucon).....


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Jun 27, 2006)

does barnes and nobles carry them?  I want to buy them locally.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, any book store should carry them.....


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2006)

I just finished the series here, bought the last volume two days ago.

Lolz to the extra story.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2006)

If any mangas are worth buying this is!! Its one of my top three personally, but it is 25 volumes so you may have to buy over a time span if you lack the money.


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great to hear!!  i take it that the manga is just as good as the anime if not better?  I guess i'll have to start collecting them.  Are the drawings good?


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, the art is great!
And Yes, it is better than the anime, its got the full content and sharper art and expression.... too bad the anime lacked a bit.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2006)

Plus the anime cannot cover the full amount of small speech bubbles that the GTO Manga offers. You're gonna see a lot of them, and most of the small ones are damn funny 8D


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2006)

Yea, it has an insane amount of dialog, especiall the side speech.


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn, so I guess its really worth buying.  Im gonna go check out Vol.1 right now.


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Jun 27, 2006)

I went to Barnes & Noble and they don't have GTO.  Wtf?  Is there anywhere else I can buy manga from, like a comic book store or something.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't live in the same town as you so you know better than I...


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Jun 28, 2006)

Do You know any other big name stores that would carry manga?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 29, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> I can sell you alot of them in a box........
> but realy you can still find them at cons and 'if thats not good enough you need to lower your standards, manga dose not grow on trees' (the catch phrase of a manga ventor at katsucon).....



It does in Japan.  3-4 dollars a volume...I need to hurry up and learn Japanese.  Shirokiya has a pretty nice collection at 3$ a volume.


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Jun 29, 2006)

Finally found Vol.1, best phrase ever....."Let's trade, my Airmax Shoes for your Beamer."


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually started getting chapters of the GTO manga, but up to Chapter 80 only. I still haven't got much time to get the rest.


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Jul 2, 2006)

Even though I doubt it, are they gonna make a sequel to the anime??  Why do they end it that way??  I haven't read all the manga but if it continues how come the anime doesn't?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 22, 2006)

Truly one of the greatest manga of all time.


----------



## gnutte (Sep 8, 2006)

Both the manga and anime is finished. You can get the manga here:
Monster.


----------



## cygnus (Sep 17, 2006)

Is the anime exactly the same? I have seen it but I would like to think it didn't end so abruptly in the manga...


----------



## gnutte (Sep 17, 2006)

They're not the same. At least they don't end the same. The ending in the manga is much better.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2006)

And somehow they left out the funniest scenes from the manga in the anime D:

Oh and if you want to read it too, search for "Shounan Junai Gumi", it tells the previous adventures of Onizuka and his friends (as young guys)


----------



## cygnus (Sep 21, 2006)

Where should I start reading from if I've watched the anime?


----------



## Sintaku (Sep 24, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> Where should I start reading from if I've watched the anime?



I've read the first few volumes, which have very few differences from the anime. So I wonder where the anime and manga differ...

Therefore I have the same question as the guy I quoted....


----------



## -[BL]- (Sep 25, 2006)

Well there are quite a number of differences between the manga and the anime right the way through but the main thing is that what comes after the Okinawa arc in the anime is completely different to the anime. Therefore if you want to read from where the anime left off, start from vol 14. Btw, it continues on for another 11 volumes after that too. I do recommend reading the whole thing from scratch though, and I highly reccomend reading Shonan Junai Gumi. It goes for 31 volumes in total and Tokyopop are producing them in double volumes which will make it go for 15 (the extra one is to be separated as Bad Company like in Japan). The first Volume is out now and the second should be out in a couple of weeks. Originally you may be put off by the extremely different art style and simple storyline but all that changes dramatically and evolves into something very close to GTO's standard as the series progresses.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 25, 2006)

I actually stopped at Chapter 80. I haven't found time to continue reading it.

*wants to re-live past admiration for Urumi Kanzaki*


----------



## cygnus (Sep 26, 2006)

What chapter does volume 14 start at...


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't find out about this series earlier! I just finished reading all 25 volumes, this is easily one of my favorite manga series. But why did they have to end it the way they did?! Dammit! I want more!


----------



## -[BL]- (Oct 2, 2006)

Now you can start on Shonan Junai Gumi (If you haven't read the whole thread, it's GTO's 31 volume prequel  )


----------



## Chi (Oct 6, 2006)

Is *Shonan Junai Gumi* translated?
I just can't find translated scans past volume 5..


----------



## Kaki (Oct 6, 2006)

oh I thought it was.......but it seems its way longer than 40 chapters....


----------



## Kaki (Oct 6, 2006)

Shit, I did't know that...well I guess it will be a bit longer for it to come out...


----------



## Gene (Oct 21, 2006)

This thread definitely needs to be bumped.

Just finished GTO today. Got to say that it's currently my fav. manga. Almost had tears in my eyes towards the end when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Onizuka was dying. Though it did start to get scary when Urumi cut her wrist. o_O I was a little disappointed that they didn't show a lot on Onizuka's past, but delighted when I found out that GTO has a prequel about Onizuka in highschool.




Might even buy the manga if I got cash to spare. 

Gonna start reading the prequels soon or maybe today if I'm bored. Can't get enough of Onizuka.


----------



## -[BL]- (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually for those who're interested in Shonan Junai Gumi, there're 44 chapters out, but production is kind of on hiatus at the moment.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2006)

The rest will come out officialy in the US.....

But its not a prequal , GTO is a sequal to it...


----------



## Gene (Nov 6, 2006)

Volume 14 starts at chapter 107.



*GTO ftw.* ^^


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 8, 2006)

read the entire thing! you won't regret it!


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 27, 2006)

I've been thinking of cleaning a few Shonan Junai Gumi raws.
Wonder if theres enough interest here to get a scan team for this series


----------



## -[BL]- (Jan 28, 2007)

Illuminati-Manga are _meant_ to be scanning it at the moment, and currently they're up to chapter 48, however yeah, they've run into translator problems. Also Thanoscopter, I wouldnt worry about cleaning raws cause they're are already some quite good quality ones out


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2009)

Well i finished this ealier defo one of my favs


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

Not having read GTO automatically means you fail, it's that fukken awesome.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2009)

seriously, this is one of the bestest mangas ever, if not the best


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2009)

Gotta finish collecting the rest of these volumes since i loved the Anime. Now Young GTO is awesome, have volumes 1-9 in manga, waiting for 10


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Gotta finish collecting the rest of these volumes since i loved the Anime. Now Young GTO is awesome, have volumes 1-9 in manga, waiting for 10



I wonder why in nearly every shop Vol.10 isnt aviable, is there something special about it? 
I bought the whole Manga but only Vol 10 is missing


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2009)

GTO is aweosme. :ho I was satisfied with the ending too.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2009)

ending was cool 

im going to read the prelogs soon

Onizuka is the coolest char ever


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2009)

He had some fucking awesome moments.

Like when he arm-wrestled 100 men.

And when two people are getting it on, and in the next panel you see Onizuka with a camcorder lifting up the girl's skirts 

And when he got caught masturbating in his truck


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 27, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> He had some fucking awesome moments.
> 
> Like when he arm-wrestled 100 men.
> 
> ...



Or when he got kicked out of the school (he was sleeping outside) and then after the kids wanted to wake him up he swallowed a Cockroach after it climbed into his mouth,they went all "Wtf "

Fucking Epic :rofl


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2009)

onizuka is so epic


----------



## Teleq (Jan 27, 2009)

This is my favorite manga ever. Kanzaki's my favorite character... Those chapters with her towards volumes 16 and 17 were beautiful. Not to mention her reaction to
*Spoiler*: __ 



him on his supposed death bed. Yeah, jailbait pairing, but I love it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2009)

GTO : best manga ever


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 27, 2009)

*wishful thinking is whisful*


they should do another anime but this time covering up the totality of the manga. just to show how amazing gto is, the anime covered like 60% of manga material and even so it managed to have the most viewed episode ever in japan according to some sources that i completely forgot lol.


anyway gto is fuckin win..


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn it people. By bumping this thread you are making me want to reread this manga for like the 3rd time and I already have so much other stuff on my plate 

*GREAT* manga though, easily one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 27, 2009)

nothing wrong with re-reading great mangas


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2009)

Teleq said:


> This is my favorite manga ever. Kanzaki's my favorite character... Those chapters with her towards volumes 16 and 17 were beautiful. Not to mention her reaction to
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Kanzaki is great .

It's a shame the anime missed out the scene of when she wanted to commit suicide though.

Anko x Noburo is win too.

Ahhh, good times.


----------



## Shintiko (Jan 27, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> *wishful thinking is whisful*
> 
> 
> they should do another anime but this time covering up the totality of the manga. just to show how amazing gto is, the anime covered like 60% of manga material and* even so it managed to have the most viewed episode ever in japan* according to some sources that i completely forgot lol.
> ...



That wasn't the anime, it was the finale for the live action show.


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 27, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Yeah Kanzaki is great .
> 
> It's a shame the anime missed out the scene of when she wanted to commit suicide though.
> 
> ...



To bad they didnt show how Urumi and Onizuka went together to the funfair and nearly kissed (but Onizuka knew it better xd)

There to much things that didnt make it into the anime.
I liked Urumi more as the manga moved on, in the anime i nearly hated hear beacuse she showed nearly no emotion, just aggressive attitude and fiendish


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 27, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> That wasn't the anime, it was the finale for the live action show.




are you sure? well, my bad then...


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Jan 27, 2009)

This manga rocks so much shit, man


----------



## Teleq (Jan 28, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Yeah Kanzaki is great .
> 
> It's a shame the anime missed out the scene of when she wanted to commit suicide though.
> 
> ...





YukiKaze said:


> To bad they didnt show how Urumi and Onizuka went together to the funfair and nearly kissed (but Onizuka knew it better xd)
> 
> There to much things that didnt make it into the anime.
> I liked Urumi more as the manga moved on, in the anime i nearly hated hear beacuse she showed nearly no emotion, just aggressive attitude and fiendish



Well, I saw that the anime only covered the first 14 volumes so I didn't even bother with it. Just wait straight to the manga! Looks like this was the right decision.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd still like to know what happens to the great teacher after the manga


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 28, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I'd still like to know what happens to the great teacher after the manga



He propably got arrested for sexual harassment (aka peeping on students)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2009)

and break out of prison or soemthing 

im gonna start reading the prelogs soon


----------



## newbieFans (Jan 28, 2009)

wut??...this thread stil going on??
heh...great manga is always get never end attention...although has finished....


----------



## -[BL]- (May 31, 2009)

New GTO sequal coming out guys!



Starts on the 10th of June!


----------



## BVB (May 31, 2009)

-[BL]-;23507786 said:
			
		

> New GTO sequal coming out guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Starts on the 10th of June!



WADDAFACK!! 

i just came.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Wonderful news


----------



## Heero (May 31, 2009)

Fuck yeah new GTO


----------



## Fran (May 31, 2009)

-[BL]-;23507786 said:
			
		

> New GTO sequal coming out guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Starts on the 10th of June!



You trollin ? 
'cos I've just got uber excited. Epic. I just started reading this again last night too.


----------



## YukiKaze (May 31, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> You trollin ?
> 'cos I've just got uber excited. Epic. I just started reading this again last night too.


Read this


----------



## Vodrake (May 31, 2009)

New GTO?!!! Oh fuck, i need to chamge my pants...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2009)

ohh shittt new GTO


----------



## Gene (May 31, 2009)

My favorite manga makes a return.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 31, 2009)

I like this news, i like this news


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2009)

holy shit this is gonna be epic !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 31, 2009)

You know Toru fujisawa said in an interview in Paris that he would like to adapt GTO in video game.


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2009)

And I just started watching this Anime.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 31, 2009)

Onizuka is grown up? i mean he is 22?or he is younger? in the pic ,seems older than 22


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 31, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> And I just started watching this Anime.



The manga is far better than the anime.



Demon_Soichiro said:


> Onizuka is grown up? i mean he is 22?or he is younger? in the pic ,seems older than 22



Not younger. Maybe 22 or more.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 31, 2009)

that's good to hear, grown up oni is da best, and something last, it'll be oneshot or standard?with many chapters i mean


----------



## Vodrake (May 31, 2009)

Le Male said:


> You know Toru fujisawa said in an interview in Paris that he would like to adapt GTO in video game.



Hah, it would be so awesome if they made it a H-dating sim.


----------



## Shintiko (May 31, 2009)

Vodrake said:


> Hah, it would be so awesome if they made it a H-dating sim.



H-dating sim and awesome should never be in the same sentence.  Those games are just pathetic.


----------



## Vodrake (May 31, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> H-dating sim and awesome should never be in the same sentence.  Those games are just pathetic.



Haha, fair enough. It would just be me playing it then I guess heh.


----------



## Fran (May 31, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> H-dating sim and awesome should never be in the same sentence.  Those games are just pathetic.



An Onizuka H-Game would be pretty awesome.

Urumi is about to jump off the school building:
Option A: Save her by catching her on the Principal's Cresta!
Option B: Push her off - Press [X]
Option C: Stick it in her pooper 

Then you can have the Noboru x Anko Gaiden.
And a side-quest to get with Kunio Murai's Mum 

EDIT: JUNE 10th FUCKING EPIC I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## The Imp (May 31, 2009)

this seems really interesting, can't wait.


----------



## Eldritch (May 31, 2009)

what the fuck a sequel

how long will it be


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 31, 2009)

OMG! GTO is back. 

Hope Onizuka didn't get laid, that where his superpowers come from.


----------



## The Imp (May 31, 2009)

GTO's endorsement of pedophilia is almost near negima's level


----------



## Jicksy (May 31, 2009)

i knew this was gonna return one day... something this epic cant end when u can make more crazy gto moments  best news i herd all day.


----------



## Eldritch (May 31, 2009)

I just hope it doesn't fail like his latest work

I mean Kamen teacher sucks in comparison to GTO


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 31, 2009)

-[BL]-;23507786 said:
			
		

> New GTO sequal coming out guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Starts on the 10th of June!




OH HELL YEA!!!, I can't wait for this! 

this is the perfect thread to make my 800th post in.


----------



## Gutsu (May 31, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I just hope it doesn't fail like his latest work
> 
> I mean Kamen teacher sucks in comparison to GTO



Most of he's work that came after GTO sucked which is why they were cancelled. Hope he gets he's groove back when he goes back doing GTO. 

Anyways hope this takes a few years after GTO keeping most of the students characters from GTO as background characters maybe other then Urumi possibly making her a real love interest, never cared for Azusa Fuyutsuki as she was rather too goody to shoes of a character and yet she doubted Onizuka several times in the series kinda annoyed me that she did that eventhough he had proven himself to be a good guy.


----------



## -[BL]- (May 31, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> how long will it be



No idea, the title "Shonan *14 Days*" is a bit worrying though. Lots of people are speculating that it will only be 14 chapters or something.


----------



## Shintiko (May 31, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Most of he's work that came after GTO sucked which is why they were cancelled. Hope he gets he's groove back when he goes back doing GTO.
> 
> Anyways hope this takes a few years after GTO keeping most of the students characters from GTO as background characters maybe other then Urumi possibly making her a real love interest, never cared for Azusa Fuyutsuki as she was rather too goody to shoes of a character and yet she doubted Onizuka several times in the series kinda annoyed me that she did that eventhough he had proven himself to be a good guy.



You actually want a 14 year old to be real love interest?  You disgust me.


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> You actually want a 14 year old to be real love interest?  You disgust me.



LOL you must hate the mangaka too.


----------



## Gutsu (May 31, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> You actually want a 14 year old to be real love interest?  You disgust me.



Uh I did say she could be a love interest if the series takes place after a few years she would be 18 or 19 by then. 



> LOL you must hate the mangaka too.



With all the fanservice of the girls it must drive him insane.


----------



## Shintiko (May 31, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Uh I did say she could be a love interest if the series takes place after a few years she would be 18 or 19 by then.
> 
> 
> 
> With all the fanservice of the girls it must drive him insane.



Touche, I missed that part.


----------



## Eloking (May 31, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!

A SEQUEL!!

Best news I have in months.


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I just hope it doesn't fail like his latest work
> 
> I mean Kamen teacher sucks in comparison to GTO



I actually like Kamen Teacher


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jun 1, 2009)

OMFG GTO IS RETURNING OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG, I KNEW THERE WERE MIRACLES IN THIS WORLD!!!!!11


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 1, 2009)

and i hope that it will have many chaps,otherwise it'll be kinda dissapointing


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 1, 2009)

holy fuck onizuka is back 

this is the best news i've heard this year as far as anime and manga are concerned.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Urumi possibly making her a real love interest, never cared for Azusa Fuyutsuki as she was rather too goody to shoes of a character and yet she doubted Onizuka several times in the series kinda annoyed me that she did that eventhough he had proven himself to be a good guy.



But you can just sense the love between them... at certain times.

And ending seemed to make it clear that OnizukaXAzusa

also

HELL YEAH GTO makes a come back

FANGASM


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 1, 2009)

So who else reads Shonan Junai Gumi?  (If you don't then you fail at life.)


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 1, 2009)

I read 70 chapters

then I got bored


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 1, 2009)

Either that or it was at chapter 40

I found the first 20 chapters or so hilarious but it just got more and more tedious from there on


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 2, 2009)

The whole image:


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> But you can just sense the love between them... at certain times.
> 
> And ending seemed to make it clear that OnizukaXAzusa
> 
> ...



wait you mean there is going to be a second roll up for GTO? 

now that's what i call awesome!!!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 2, 2009)

GTO is the shit! and now Oni is back!hell yeah! btw thanks mate for the whole pic


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my fucking god
This Manga / anime is so fucking epic.
Seriosuly this is the best thing I could find this year.

I only came to this anime / manga business this year as well otherwise I am sure I would have been told about this earlier.

Anyway GTO ftw can't wait for Shonen 14 days as well.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks at previous page.....*JIZZ*! 

Anybody here watch the *GTO* drama too?


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 2, 2009)

I have.  I've watched all of the drama series, watched the anime, read the manga, read Bad Company, I own the 10 volumes of Shonan Junai Gumi released in the U.S. (which are based on the special editions so it's pretty much 20 volumes), and I will definitely be reading this.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2009)

Is this a sequel?


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes it is.  GTO: Shonan 14 Days.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 6, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> So who else reads Shonan Junai Gumi?  (If you don't then you fail at life.)



I fucking read SJG ! Man, I just loved Ayumi, sob.
The manga is almost over, where I live.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

4 days until the 1st chap is out!


----------



## Jugger (Jun 6, 2009)

I really need this if this is so great. Now that sequel is coming it has to be really good


----------



## Soziopath (Jun 6, 2009)

Sequel on it's way? Another good reason to finish GTO.

Loved both, GTO (up to now) and SJG.


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 6, 2009)

For those who are interested, we've got a spoiler of the first chapter of GTO Shonan 14 Days on our website's forum magatama


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

oh holy Ra!!wtf???thanks for the pic dude!i can't wait to read it! now Cresta is much better with the stamp of an anime girl,right?hahahaa,Onizuka ftw!


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if he buyed a PS3 or an XBOX360.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

^A Wii is better , i have to say that they seem more grown up (2 years older at least) , i want to see Urumi chan!!! also Miyabi and Anko , but Urumi is my fav hot girl from there


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> ^A Wii is better , i have to say that they seem more grown up (2 years older at least) , i want to see Urumi chan!!! also Miyabi and Anko , but Urumi is my fav hot girl from there




OnizukaXKanzaki for the epic win!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

futsuyuki was so shitty chick , we hope to see more Oni x Urumi for epicness


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if he got any stronger. ​


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 7, 2009)

now he will be a building buster with ease 



and here is the translation of the pics found on onibakubanzai:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Translation courtesy of Mikanosuke:
(Page 1)

(Text in pink bar)
Tokyo Kissho Private Academy

Murai? (First fully visible speech bubble):
Pretty fast, right?

(2nd panel)
Murai: I heard a quarter of the guys from class said they go to other schools.

Murai: I get kinda sad thinking maybe I should change too...

(3rd panel)
Uchiyamada: W-W-WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS?

Uchiyamada: ONIZUKA-KUN!!

(4th panel)
(sound effect: trembling)

(bold red writing at bottom)
The teacher manga that swept Japan makes a comeback!!

(vertical text with red background)
Onizuka has come back to Magazine!

(page 2)

(panel 1)
Onizuka: It's a car poster. Don't you know? They're all the rage now.

(slightly-cut off bubble)
Uchiyamada: Who told you you could put such an anime character on there?!

Uchiyamada: I...I only asked you to retouch the damaged areas that scraped the wall!

Uchiyamada: But why is it a girl in school uniform!! Hmm??

(panel 2)
Onizuka: Oh, you mean this? It's Haruhi from "The Melancholy of Mafuya Haruhi".
She's really popular, this girl.
It's well done right?

Uchiyamada: I don't care whether it's Haruhi or Hahifuheho, hurry up and get it off!!

Onizuka: Huh?
I can't exactly take it off, cause I drew it on with paint...

Uchiyamada: P-P-P PAINT, YOU SAY??

(panel 3)
Uchiyamada: I-I-I-It only arrived 2 weeks ago!!
This is the new model of Crown, the Royal Saloon White Pearl Crystal Shine!!
Do you understand, HMMM?

Onizuka: It'll be fine. You'll be a hero in Akiba.

Uchiyamada: Like hell I'm going to Akiba!!!!!

(panel 4)
Fujiyoshi: ....hehe.

(page 3)

(panel 1)
???: ...Even if everyone else changes, the relation between those two looks like it'll never change.

(panel 2)
???: That summer (.... cuts off)

(panel 3)
???: I hadn't realised until that time (... cuts off)


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 7, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> ^A Wii is better , i have to say that they seem more grown up (2 years older at least) , i want to see Urumi chan!!! also Miyabi and Anko , but Urumi is my fav hot girl from there



Nah, I'm sure Onizuka wants to play actual games not a bunch of shovelware/casual non-games that the Wii mostly has.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 7, 2009)

Wii gives u the chance to ''live'' the game


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 7, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Wii gives u the chance to ''live'' the game



Onizuka would end up throwing the controller at his TV multiple times as a result.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 7, 2009)

probably


----------



## Jugger (Jun 8, 2009)

just read 20 chapters this definetly in my top 5 best manga this is so fucking awsome manga more manga like this need to be done.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

it's one of the most epic mangas ever


----------



## RivFader (Jun 8, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> it's one of the most epic mangas ever



Indeed


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

the 1st chap is out,enjoy!

Konan's faith


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jun 8, 2009)

when the scans will be out?


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> the 1st chap is out,enjoy!
> 
> Jman vs Pein or Itachi vs Sasuke??



i can't wait for trans and scan


----------



## RivFader (Jun 8, 2009)

vasilisksand said:


> when the scans will be out?



Probably by tomorrow.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

in a couple of days or if we lucky maybe also tommorow , so what's ur impressions for the 1st chap? i have to say that the art is 10 times better


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

he nailed himself a girl already? 

now that's different from the old GTO  but in a good way


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2009)

Is that Haruhi i spot on that hood?


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

it is haruhi  

it even says so in the magna


----------



## Gene (Jun 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> he nailed himself a girl already?
> 
> now that's different from the old GTO  but in a good way


wait wut he got laid?


----------



## RivFader (Jun 8, 2009)

You have to love Onizuka for his manga taste


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

Gene said:


> wait wut he got laid?



no .... we are talking about GTo here, the hero never gets laid 

don't know too sure what he did, but he did some talking some hot chick 

definitely some nice flirting going on


----------



## RivFader (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder who will be the first "victim"...


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

aww poor elephant


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

wait in the line mate xd, we all demand it


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe I should reread GTO in the meantime, been like 2 years.  Or maybe I should buy that latest Shonan Junai Gumi I've been pushing off.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

one thing is for sure,GTO is one of the best series   and now with the sequel it's 100 times better


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder how many series Onizuka will be in.  I mean with Shonan Junai Gumi, Bad Company, Great Teacher Onizuka, and now GTO: Shonan 14 Days.  I wonder if there will be more.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

hahaha, that's for sure mate


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> it is haruhi
> 
> it even says so in the magna


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 9, 2009)

don't you guys think that it is a bit optimistic about the sequel?

It's might not as good as previous series.....

Just a thought.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

this is blasphemy  xd


----------



## Schneider (Jun 9, 2009)

I dare to cut off my dick and eat it if anyone ever gets through GTO without laughing/smiling.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 9, 2009)

GTO > Your favourite gag manga.


----------



## Heero (Jun 9, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> don't you guys think that it is a bit optimistic about the sequel?
> 
> It's might not as good as previous series.....
> 
> Just a thought.


im quite afraid of this

apparently Tohru's work wasnt as good after he finished GTO


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jun 9, 2009)

i demand scans now!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

^patience ffs


----------



## Jugger (Jun 10, 2009)

Gto is awsome where fuck is translation for new gto. Don?t they know what they are missing. One of the best manga ever. Thank god we get more gto first was too short should be like 1k chapters atleast


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 10, 2009)

raw or scan is it?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 10, 2009)

its scan.....................


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 10, 2009)

ok , i just wanted to be sure , u pass 


the scan is kinda crappy but thanks again, so this is a flashback huh?nevermind , i'm gonna read it either way or another, but now i'm sure that after the flashback we are gonna have a ''true'' sequel 
,that's for sure


----------



## TSC (Jun 10, 2009)

It's the 2 weeks Onizuka was out after the event with Teshigawara. I hope to see the other gang members from Oni's past like Kamata or Abe Hiroshi.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

i kinda have a bad feeling about this , i hope it wont last 14 chapters srsly....


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 11, 2009)

If people are looking for an alternate translation, we've got one here.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks pal, seems better, do u know if a good group will scan it?also  i don't care if it's for 14 chaps or less, i still think that after it ends we are gonna have sequel,that's for sure


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 11, 2009)

GTO is my hero, I resolve to do my best as a history teacher to follow his and Yukari-Sensei's example.


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL
great chapter 

Can't believe the girl had the picture of the Onizuka x Principal SHOOP. 
 I missed this manga


----------



## Jugger (Jun 12, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> thanks pal, seems better, do u know if a good group will scan it?also  i don't care if it's for 14 chaps or less, i still think that after it ends we are gonna have sequel,that's for sure



thats probably test its been years since gto ended. They want to see how popular it is it then will do real sequel


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jun 12, 2009)

Jugger said:


> thats probably test its been years since gto ended. They want to see how popular it is it then will do real sequel



i really hope ur right about sequel.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Jugger said:


> thats probably test its been years since gto ended. They want to see how popular it is it then will do real sequel





then the sequel is for real cuz  GTO has many many fans


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 12, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> thanks pal, seems better, do u know if a good group will scan it?also  i don't care if it's for 14 chaps or less, i still think that after it ends we are gonna have sequel,that's for sure



I'm not sure if any good groups have already put their hand up to do it or not. I'm actually thinking about getting a group together myself if no one formidable pops up. I'm all about quality and I'd hate to see my favourite series receive poor treatment


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

^quality=GTO  , the crappy scan i read  was a blasphemy


----------



## Eloking (Jun 13, 2009)

..gto...GTO!!!!

It's so good to see you back


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 13, 2009)

GTO is the best!!!


----------



## JjEm (Jun 13, 2009)

i love it when it's aired on the Animax 2 year ago i think


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 13, 2009)

meh, i'm da best 


Mangekyou SharingAL



good scan, trust me, 10 times better than the previous one


----------



## Schneider (Jun 13, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> meh, i'm da best
> 
> 
> Clicky
> ...



I wonder why the fuck can't I get through 1 chapter of GTO without laughing my ass off.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 13, 2009)

Schneider said:


> I wonder why the fuck can't I get through 1 chapter of GTO without laughing my ass off.



You think anyone else can?


----------



## Schneider (Jun 13, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> You think anyone else can?



Hmm..

Actually, no.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 13, 2009)

This chapter proofs again why Urumi is better then Fuyutsuki heh, though Onizuka is wise in not taking the bait... yet. Two more years and the law will be on his side.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, great to see a continuation. How recent was this?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 14, 2009)

^ well if u boycott his release then from where we gonna have scans of GTO?we have 2 scans , one is crappy with lq quality and one average with a good trans,why don't u guys cooperate to have a good result from this whole thing?think it


----------



## Fran (Jun 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> ^ well if u boycott his release then from where we gonna have scans of GTO?we have 2 scans , one is crappy with lq quality and one average with a good trans,why don't u guys cooperate to have a good result from this whole thing?think it



think it:
Someone can't even do you the simple dignity of asking your permission for your translation. As much as I'd like to see a collaborated effort, it's the principle of passing someoe else's work off as your own that's the problem here.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> ^ well if u boycott his release then from where we gonna have scans of GTO?we have 2 scans , one is crappy with lq quality and one average with a good trans,why don't u guys cooperate to have a good result from this whole thing?think it



its not cooperation if u just take people stuff without permission...



It's like your friends taking your money to buy equipment, then coming over to your house to work on it without informing you first.

When you come home, you notice glue paste and coke spilled on the floor and your steak is missing from the fridge.

Feeling really pissed at the moment, you quickly rush to your friends, who happens to be in your room playing xbox.

Then they tell you, 

"Dude... We gotta cooperate!!"


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 14, 2009)

^lol, if he want ,i didn't threaten him, i know that they guy who traslate it, surely must  had first informed him but,he just wanted to make it look good,to please the fans,even though he ''stole''(wrong way) it ,the real problem is  it's just that no one picked it  seriously yet and it's so shame


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 17, 2009)

chap 2

*wart*


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 18, 2009)

whoa second chapter-50 pages


----------



## Gene (Jun 18, 2009)

lol RE5 in my GTO


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 19, 2009)

Finally some Onizuka kickass action. Oh god I missed that.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 23, 2009)

New chapter


chap 3


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

Where are the scans???!!


----------



## Somnus (Jun 23, 2009)

I missed this serie, one of my favorite mangas


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2009)

Woah, it's back? This is a heavy surprise. I need to spread the news.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Woah, it's back? This is a heavy surprise. I need to spread the news.



We need to spread the news, since there seems to be no one who's willing to scan these chapters


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 23, 2009)

lol,the first 2 chaps are scanned


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

There is a scan for the second chapter? 

Excuse me *goes off apologizing*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2009)

^Just scroll up


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, I'm a bit confused today


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 23, 2009)

GTO fucking owns


----------



## -[BL]- (Jun 24, 2009)

Translation up for chapter 3 on onibakubanzai.com forums


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 24, 2009)

Onizuka kicking ass.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 24, 2009)

Scan for the  chap 3 now!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread is perfect


----------



## Heero (Jun 24, 2009)

scans fucking where?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)

I got yer scans right here

here


----------



## Majeh (Jun 25, 2009)

I read a manga similar to this 1 a lil bit ago so i figured this is a good thread to ask this question. Can some1 tell me the name of the manga where this new teacher is like a super agent that has perfected like these 9 techniques i think it is. In the beginning he sorta saves a kid from suicide and the kid wants to be his disciple. I cant recall the name and its bugging me.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 25, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I got yer scans right here
> 
> here



Thanks for the scan. Does this group have a site?


----------



## Heero (Jun 25, 2009)

Majeh said:


> I read a manga similar to this 1 a lil bit ago so i figured this is a good thread to ask this question. Can some1 tell me the name of the manga where this new teacher is like a super agent that has perfected like these 9 techniques i think it is. In the beginning he sorta saves a kid from suicide and the kid wants to be his disciple. I cant recall the name and its bugging me.


sorta sounds like The Breaker


----------



## Gene (Jun 25, 2009)

That's definitely The Breaker lol

Also thx for the scan, Mider.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks for the link Mider


----------



## TSC (Jun 26, 2009)

Man that bitch is just like Miyabi. Always a Japanese bitch in Onizuka eh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2009)

TSC said:


> Man that bitch is just like Miyabi. Always a Japanese bitch in Onizuka eh?



Yeah, but that makes it all the more satisfying when Onizuka owns her in the end.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2009)

You guys do know that this is now eligible for MotM?


----------



## RivFader (Jun 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> You guys do know that this is now eligible for MotM?



*goes voting*

Onizuka-sensei needs more fame after that TV interview


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 28, 2009)

did the PS3 in chapter2 make anyone else confused about the time line


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 28, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> did the PS3 in chapter2 make anyone else confused about the time line


isnt it present time?


----------



## Jugger (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope whe get gto where those old and cool sidecharacters are back but this is still great.


----------



## Gene (Jun 28, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> isnt it present time?


He's confused because this arc is an insert and Onizuka was still in the PS2 era when the series ended.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 30, 2009)

this


this chap is kinda epic


----------



## Gene (Jun 30, 2009)

damn thought it was a scan


----------



## Majeh (Jun 30, 2009)

is there a sequel to this manga im not knowing about..?


----------



## Gene (Jun 30, 2009)

It's an inserted side arc.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2009)

Gene said:


> damn thought it was a scan



Only trust  for scans.


----------



## -[BL]- (Jul 1, 2009)

Translation for Chapter 4 is up on the onibakubanzai.com forums


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anybody have a site with all the *Shonan Junai Gumi *chapters, I only read about half-way and the site didn't have the rest of the manga. 

Judging from the translation of Chapter 4, I see Onizuka hasn't lost any bit of his skills.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 1, 2009)

scan is out


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2009)

I was about to post that


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 1, 2009)

i hacked your computer and found the source


----------



## Heero (Jul 1, 2009)

fuck year

i was waiting for this


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2009)

Im watching the live action version right now, awesome.

Onizuka is a Pedo.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 2, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> scan is out
> See



Awesome, I want to have Onizuka's gaming skills


----------



## Gene (Jul 2, 2009)

The live action is good stuff. The lack of Urumi was  though.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 2, 2009)

Onizuka proves again his epicness in this chap, and my favourite line was:
''You can even bring your friends!
And when you do...
I'll write all your names...
In my Death Note!'' 


pwned


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK
How can one man embody so much epic manliness    !!!

Great chapter  Death Note references are awesome.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 2, 2009)

Onizuka=made of epic win, the end


----------



## RivFader (Jul 6, 2009)

Chapter 5's out @ MH.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Katsuragi >>Miyabi ,she is so bitch ffs,it seems Oni has return  for true in his old places and he is ready to kick arses


----------



## RivFader (Jul 6, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Katsuragi >>Miyabi ,she is so bitch ffs,it seems Oni has return  for true in his old places and he is ready to kick arses



Yes, the next chapter will rock.
I also liked the cooking scene


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

it was kinda , yah next chap is gonna be more


----------



## Schneider (Jul 8, 2009)

I smell some ass kickin' in the next chapter.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2009)

Gene said:


> He's confused because this arc is an insert and Onizuka was still in the PS2 era when the series ended.



exactly, or was onizuka just behind the times


----------



## RivFader (Jul 8, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> exactly, or was onizuka just behind the times



Didn't you know? Tokyo always gets the cheapest technology in all of Japan


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 8, 2009)

Katsuragi is in love with Oni  ,all the ''cruel'' bitches fall in the end


----------



## RivFader (Jul 8, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Katsuragi is in love with Oni  ,all the ''cruel'' bitches fall in the end



This spin-off needs more Urumi


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 8, 2009)

Urumi in on another level


----------



## Jugger (Jul 8, 2009)

This is good not nearly as good as orginal gto. It just need those side characters. These new side character feels just cheap copy of those orginal cool characters


----------



## RivFader (Jul 8, 2009)

Come on, some of them are pretty funny. But I miss mah Miyabi and Urumi nontheless 
Is there an official GTO pin-up calendar?


----------



## Meztryn (Jul 8, 2009)

Not bad of a chapter, I just wish Onizuka would fucking hit those kids once in a while.

Anyways, next chapter will portray some pretty nasty Onizuka ownage


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 8, 2009)

Jugger said:


> This is good not nearly as good as orginal gto. It just need those side characters. These new side character feels just cheap copy of those orginal cool characters




Mio and Sakurako are awsome ,but yeah their nothing in comparisson with the originals


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2009)

GTO has run into the problem of making the main character so completely badass and awesome that you will never believe he will be in danger of losing.

Not a complaint, but Onizuka is just too much win.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 9, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> GTO has run into the problem of making the main character so completely badass and awesome that you will never believe he will be in danger of losing.
> 
> Not a complaint, but Onizuka is just too much win.



Imagine Onizuka and Kamina teaming up


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 9, 2009)

lol,Kamina is  in comparrison with Oni


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Imagine Onizuka and Kamina teaming up



The universe would explode.

But not before Onizuka gets Yoko to drop them panties.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 12, 2009)

Wait a minute. I'm confused with the timeline. 

Onizuka hasn't even done on Resident Evil 2, but how the fuck did RE5 come out months later and played it like a pro? And Death Note along with Haruhi around the PS1 era?


----------



## Gene (Jul 12, 2009)

Onizuka traveled to the future to save White Swan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Wait a minute. I'm confused with the timeline.
> 
> Onizuka hasn't even done on Resident Evil 2, but how the fuck did RE5 come out months later and played it like a pro? And Death Note along with Haruhi around the PS1 era?



Because he's Onizuka and he doesn't need to follow the laws of time continuity.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Because he's Onizuka and he doesn't need to follow the laws of time continuity.



Onizuka Reality warper


----------



## Schneider (Jul 13, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Onizuka Reality warper



Fuck Onizuka needs a respect thread in OBD now.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 13, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Fuck Onizuka needs a respect thread in OBD now.



Haruhi is Onizuka's spurious daughter, shame she only has about 10% of her father's power.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2009)

The Gundamverse all exists just so Onizuka can make allusions to it
He can beat Kira, without a useing a Gundam


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

Onizuka can finish also GTA San Andreas without cheating


----------



## RivFader (Jul 13, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Onizuka can finish also GTA San Andreas without cheating



While playing only with his feet


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

damn...,he is Onizuka after all


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

Nervous China may attack India by 2012'


chap 6



Onizuka is one of the top 5 anime/manga chars  ever,respect


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2009)

^That's RAW btw.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 13, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Onizuka can finish also GTA San Andreas without cheating



That's inhuman.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^That's RAW btw.




lol,who said about scan?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 14, 2009)

Onizuka : In truth,I'm no teacher. Allow me to reveal to you my real identity ! I'm Minautorus-sama !

Thug : This guy is crazy !


----------



## RivFader (Jul 14, 2009)

At first I thought making a respect thread was a joke, now I'm not so sure anymore....


----------



## Schneider (Jul 14, 2009)

Onizuka also has an ability to conceal himself like a chameleon in the manga. Respect. 

A little question here. Before the school went for Okinawa, Saejima gave Onizuka his first job called "tuna fishing" to rack huge amounts of money. And seems that it actually does, but it seems to involve corpses. So, what's this tuna fish business all about?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 14, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Onizuka also has an ability to conceal himself like a chameleon in the manga. Respect.
> 
> A little question here. Before the school went for Okinawa, Saejima gave Onizuka his first job called "tuna fishing" to rack huge amounts of money. And seems that it actually does, but it seems to involve corpses. So, what's this tuna fish business all about?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Volume 10 : Onizuka must finds money for the class to go into summer class in Okinawa, but since Onizuka spent all the money, he must finds it on his own.

First Seajima gives Onizuka a false lottery winner ticket.

Onizuka comes with a gun to threat Saejima :

Oni : Hi, Saejima !

Saejima : Hi, Eikichi ! What's going on ? Problem with girls ?

Oni : You traitor ! Thoses weren't win tickets !

Sae : Ok, come on ! Calm down, dude. That was a winner one, never said that was 10 millions.

Oni : I don't give a darn ! I'm going to turn you into sashimi !

Sae : No, kilk a cop and that 20 years in jail !
Ok, here's a deal ! I have something even better to get money !
Drug Dealing !

*Saejima opens a wallet full of drugs and shit*

Saejima : You can sell everything, you can get 100 millions easy.

*Kikuchi tastes* : That's flour !

Oni : You bastard ! You're fucking with me ? Who do you think I am ?

Saejima : I don't know anything about drugs, so here's some flour.
Ok, I know a good job. 100 000 each day. It's a bit tough but ... It's legal.

He calls that "Tuna Fishing" !

Oni : Tuna Fishing ?

Oni stares at a corpse under a train.

Guy : Hey, new one. Get that Tuna and put it in the bag. There are a lot of them nowadays !
What ? A lady jumped under the train ? Hey new one, you're lucky. It's a lady.

Onizuka is shocked when he see the corpse somehow moving !

Oni : Haaa ! It's moving ! It's fucking moving !

Guy : No, it can't move. there's only half of it, it's just dead meat !

Afterwards Onizuka gets depressed with the job


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2009)

It was picking up the remains of people who die in accidents/commit suicide, I think. Pays highly because how how it fucks people up. He had to quit because the souls of the murdered people were clinging to him 

EDIT: Yagami got there first.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> lol,who said about scan?



I did.

And here it is, like I get it every week.  here


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 16, 2009)

Just caught up with 14 days

So far nothing special compared to his old work, although the part where he pissed himself was hilarious. I just hope this doesn't turn out like Kamen Teacher

lol@ the miyami clone


----------



## Schneider (Jul 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> It was picking up the remains of people who die in accidents/commit suicide, I think. Pays highly because how how it fucks people up. He had to quit because the souls of the murdered people were clinging to him
> 
> EDIT: Yagami got there first.



Hmm, do they pay you as much in real life? I mean, if you can get a Benz in a few days from putting tunas in a bag I wouldn't mind working there.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 16, 2009)

that part with the cockroach had me dying 

he really is the greatest man of all time


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 16, 2009)

This is the treatment Onizuka should so on Miki....like Kanzaki

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMWo6KfxdyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jul 19, 2009)

Le Male said:


> This is the treatment Onizuka should so on Miki....like Kanzaki
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMWo6KfxdyA[/YOUTUBE]



Too easy.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2009)

^Broke my streak, fuck you


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

u are too slow mothefucka


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 30, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> That is just the RAW



I know it was such a cock tease. I got all excited and sent it to my friend then i extracted it and felt all


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

wtf are u bubbling  people?lol ffs ,yesterday was the raw up, scan will come tommorow i suppose


----------



## Gene (Aug 1, 2009)

DDL~

[EE] GTO: Shonan 14 Days - Ch. 07


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2009)

NOOOO AND I ALMOST HAD MY COMBO RETURNED TO ME


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> NOOOO AND I ALMOST HAD MY COMBO RETURNED TO ME


your glory days are over


----------



## Corran (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry Mider....

Chapter 8

BUGS!


----------



## Corran (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow no GTO love? 

Chapter 9


*Spoiler*: __ 



No Onizuka this chapter 
HA! Knew that guy would be the kidnapper!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

Because I was about to give the link!mad


----------



## Corran (Aug 11, 2009)

How many times in a row have you missed out now Mider?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

This is twice


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that dude was Onizuka with a wig on at first.


----------



## Felix (Aug 11, 2009)

It was so obvious who he would be. I was like "Stupid bitch" when she got inside the van


----------



## RivFader (Aug 11, 2009)

DDL Links?

Edit:
Nevermind, found it on Mediafire.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2009)

Felix said:


> It was so obvious who he would be. I was like "Stupid bitch" when she got inside the van



It proves she has never read a book, or seen a horror movie, or visited Tv tropes.

I predict next chap we see the Dad really does care but tries to hide it or doesn't know how to show it and Onizuka will show him how.


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2009)

Her story is getting rather dull. She's not gonna get her comeuppance though, since GAR Teacher Onizuka will arrive in the nick of time and do what he does best pek


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't wait until Onizuka beats the living crap out of that kidnapper.


----------



## Ayakashi (Aug 19, 2009)

Poor her, I didn't see it coming...  the scene was well written showing you can't really trust no one (he was handsome and kind at first). Hope she'll be OK.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 19, 2009)

It should be common sense as a female not to trust strangers giving you a ride at night.


----------



## ChaochroX (Aug 19, 2009)

it became obvious to me once he uttered the word "Van." Never get in a van.


----------



## Gary (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm surprised so few people have read this great manga.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 19, 2009)

I just caught up with it a week ago.  It's just as epic as I was told.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 19, 2009)

Gary said:


> I'm surprised so few people have read this great manga.




only people with quality can understand the epicness of GTO


----------



## RivFader (Aug 25, 2009)

The new chapter's out @ OM.

Who wants to see a crushed Toyota in the future?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

new special  chap=fail


----------



## RivFader (Aug 25, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> new special  chap=fail



If it leads to a destroyed car, no


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

fawkin Toyota


----------



## Schneider (Aug 25, 2009)

I think Uchiyamada worries more about Onizuka groping his daughter rather than education now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2009)

If this is after that attempted suicide part then yes, he has already made peace about their diffrences in education standards.

Now it's plain dislike.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

I want Urumi to appear


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2009)

A Special of a mini-spinoff?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 26, 2009)

ChaochroX said:


> it became obvious to me once he uttered the word "Van." Never get in a van.


this.

only get in smart cars


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 29, 2009)

Gary said:


> I'm surprised so few people have read this great manga.



I never read the manga but i watched the anime


----------



## Corran (Aug 29, 2009)

^Read the rest of the manga. The anime ended while the manga was still running so there is about 5-6 volumes more of material I think. Someone correct me this because I can't remember.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 29, 2009)

Corran said:


> ^Read the rest of the manga. The anime ended while the manga was still running so there is about 5-6 volumes more of material I think. Someone correct me this because I can't remember.



4 real damn


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 29, 2009)

a bunch of stuff got changed around and replaced with fillers IIRC


----------



## Gene (Aug 29, 2009)

Corran said:


> ^Read the rest of the manga. The anime ended while the manga was still running so there is about 5-6 volumes more of material I think. Someone correct me this because I can't remember.


Actually I would say around 12 volumes. Okinawa arc was just the halfway point in the series.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 29, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> I want Urumi to appear




Urumi X Onizuka


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Urumi X Onizuka



But he has to knock her up if it were to happen.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 31, 2009)

Chapter 10's out @ MH.


----------



## Corran (Aug 31, 2009)

I was all "Yay!" but then I was all "" because it was just the raw and not a scanalation


----------



## RivFader (Sep 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> I was all "Yay!" but then I was all "" because it was just the raw and not a scanalation



Like this? :ho


----------



## Corran (Sep 1, 2009)

I was thinking more like this actually


----------



## RivFader (Sep 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> I was thinking more like this actually



That's the same thing


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay for new chapter GO Onizuka make the dad understand his daughter the best way you know with your fists.


----------



## Corran (Sep 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> That's the same thing



I know 

Onizuka being a badass is always fun. I can't believe he punched in to a vending machine and took the drink


----------



## RivFader (Sep 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> I know
> 
> Onizuka being a badass is always fun. I can't believe he punched in to a vending machine and took the drink



Just wait till he arrives at the Police HQ


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2009)

Syrup and ants   FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Felix (Sep 1, 2009)

Onizuka would solo the OBD


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 1, 2009)

they dont learn, do they?

never try to oppose onizuka


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

You heard wrong


----------



## RivFader (Sep 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> You heard wrong



Try to post a scan then


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 7, 2009)

Now it's time for hunting time, i feel so sorry for the poor victim ,Oni is gonna beat the shit of him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Now it's time for hunting time, i feel so sorry for the poor victim ,Oni is gonna beat the shit of him



He beats the shit out of everyone.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 7, 2009)

Onizuka>everyone


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 9, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Onizuka>everyone*+toyota*


fixed it for you


----------



## RivFader (Sep 9, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> fixed it for you



I wonder when the next special will come out


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay chapter, mainly just a setup for whats to come.

I do like seeing Onizuka and his connections


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 9, 2009)

Toyota...fuck how i forgot it


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2009)

Shrinkage

Tears of Joy. I love how Onizuka is always able to mobilize an army with just a call


----------



## ZarakiLee (Sep 9, 2009)

Great seeing Big Ka and Tsukai again and older.  Tohru really needs to bring back more people from Shonan Junai Gumi, and if you haven't read SJG you need to pick it up, young Onizuka.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 10, 2009)

ZarakiLee said:


> Great seeing Big Ka and Tsukai again and older.  Tohru really needs to bring back more people from Shonan Junai Gumi, and if you haven't read SJG you need to pick it up, young Onizuka.



Where do I get the scans? :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 10, 2009)

in manga stores


----------



## RivFader (Sep 10, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> in manga stores



I'm a country bumpkin, we don't have manga stores


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 14, 2009)

i re read my books of young gto,damn ,generally i have  read all the series of gto(bad company,young gto, gto and now shonan 14 days) and i am not bored,this kind of series are pure win and epicness


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

fuck,the raws are ceased,the scan is stopped,just wtf


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

if u read also the raws are stopped


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

Glitter Text Maker


chap 12 noobs!!


also i have a request but i'll tell ya later,if its done its gonna be good for sure


----------



## RivFader (Sep 19, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> chap 12 noobs!!
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2009)

Now we just need somebody to pick this back up.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

I finally have the time to read this


----------



## -[BL]- (Sep 20, 2009)

Hooray for Akutsu, Fumiya, Kashiya and Joey!

Too bad about Emergency Exit... we'll still be putting up the translations on our forum though.

EDIT: The script for ch12 is now up.


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I finally have the time to read this


Hurry, tachi, hurry.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2009)

It's still alot of chapters


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Akutsu is badass as always but Eikichi is the best


----------



## -[BL]- (Sep 21, 2009)

I really want to see Eikichi and Akutsu busting some heads together


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Eikichi vs Akutsu back in shonan junai gumi was so epic,epic old days


its good to see old chars again,its nolstagic,i wonder now how Onizuka will smash the shitheads of the kidnapper and  of the porn company one


----------



## -[BL]- (Sep 21, 2009)

I want to see them totally destroyed man.
Can't wait to see their expressions when they realise they've got over 200 people ready to kill them, including some of the most dangerous people in Shonan. I definitely want to see Akutsu get a shot in at one of them though, seeing as he seems totally disgusted by abuse of women now which is something he's guilty of himself in the past.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

like the old good days in shonan,where gangs when they were fighting they closed the whole place for their fun,fawkin hell,Akutsu well have good action,thats for sure,those motherfuckers will have their biggest stomp ever


----------



## Gene (Sep 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It's still alot of chapters


Actually take it slow to absorb the awesome. GTO has tons of hilarious subtext.


----------



## Gene (Oct 2, 2009)

Fuck, so nobody is on this project anymore? ):


----------



## Heero (Oct 2, 2009)

come back EE


----------



## RivFader (Oct 2, 2009)

Come back, scans


----------



## Fran (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL WTF SOMEONE COSPLAYED AS ONIZUKA   


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gene (Oct 2, 2009)

oh gawd cannot unsee


----------



## Heero (Oct 2, 2009)

dat hammer


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 3, 2009)

mother of God,Onizuka is like a Light Heavy Weight Class champ and this ass made him look so awful


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 3, 2009)

Heero said:


> dat hammer



lol i didnt even notice the black sponge at the end of the stick


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 4, 2009)

Scan is finally out guys. chap 12

This manga is too awesome to be left unscanlated


----------



## RivFader (Oct 4, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Scan is finally out guys. chap 12
> 
> This manga is too awesome to be left unscanlated



And a good scan group, too...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 4, 2009)

f yeah  onizuka's buddies just keep showing up.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 4, 2009)

i know the translator who helped in the scan,he told me not to upload it in any online site for 24 hours,rule,dot forget it and say a thanks u punks to the people who help to bring the series up again


----------



## Corran (Oct 6, 2009)

Didn't expect this so soon.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 6, 2009)

Corran said:


> Didn't expect this so soon.



DDL?


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 6, 2009)

Corran said:


> Didn't expect this so soon.



crappy quality,awful again


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2009)

crappy qa or not, its there at least.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 6, 2009)

its not that bad
bad would be like those HK-scanned jojo chapters during jotaro's arc


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2009)

Wait, I'm really confused now, did he rape her?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wait, I'm really confused now, did he rape her?


she has clothes on


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 7, 2009)

lol Mider,he is on his way to get her to the place with the other missing girls


----------



## Schneider (Oct 7, 2009)

So, out of all Shonan gangs from the past, is Onizuka (and Saejima) the most dirt poor of all of them?


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2009)

Chapter 14 One Manga

Finally Onizuka kicks some ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2009)

AX BOMBER!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2009)

Seems like alot of work for an undeveloped body.


----------



## hazashi (Oct 14, 2009)

is onizuka badass or what


----------



## RivFader (Oct 14, 2009)

DDL please!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2009)

Someone create a gif of his smashing his foot through that moving car


----------



## Felix (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy shit, Onizuka just owned the Minivan


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2009)

Ended pretty quickly. The ownage should have been spread out more.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Oct 14, 2009)

Onizuka is a badass I wish he was my teacher in highschool I would have gotten beat up sophmore year


----------



## Fran (Oct 14, 2009)

TRUTH IN FICTION MIRITE?


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Someone create a gif of his smashing his foot through that moving car



That was badass to the fucking core. Onizuka never ceases to surprise me.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2009)

Chapter 15 One Manga


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems like next week is the second part of that special chapter with Uchiyamada!


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 20, 2009)

My 3rd fav series,just made of epicness,all versions and series were cool,my fav is though by far Gto,but  now holy fuck,next week again this awful special story?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2009)

That wasn't the last chapter was it!?!


----------



## Gene (Oct 20, 2009)

lol I guess the author is going with typical GTO style and moving on to the next kid


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 20, 2009)

Gene said:


> lol I guess the author is going with *typical GTO style *and moving on to the next kid


what were you expecting?
this IS GTO


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 22, 2009)

GTO shonan 14 days volume 1 is ranked 6th!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> That wasn't the last chapter was it!?!



It's *14 days*. I think he's only gone through like 4 or 5 days so far.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 23, 2009)

chapter 1-2    - day 1
chapter 3-14  - day 2
chapter 15-?  - day 3


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 23, 2009)

it'll have around 70-80 chapters as a whole series,i suppose


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2009)

Siegfried88 said:


> it'll have around 70-80 chapters as a whole series,i suppose



I'm sure if he drags out the stuff with the vice principal, he can make it to 100 chapters.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 23, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm sure if he drags out the stuff with the vice principal, he can make it to 100 chapters *full of win*



Fixed


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 23, 2009)

special chapters ftw


----------



## Gene (Oct 23, 2009)

the fuck it's only been 2 days?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 23, 2009)

Siegfried88 said:


> it'll have around 70-80 chapters as a whole series,i suppose



I thought it was going to only be 14 chapters


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2009)

^ i'd say most of us were thinking along those lines, but now that we know better...


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gene said:


> the fuck it's only been 2 days?



the time in gto verse is quite slow


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 27, 2009)

again?,wtf


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 27, 2009)

Only 2 days and Onizuka pretty much turned all the kids into his minion? This seem too easy for him.

and does everyone agree with me that the main female teacher that supposedly to become Onizuka's love interest look pretty inferior compare to her friend in Shonan , or should I say, pretty much every adults female?

P/S : Yeah Yeah..I know that live-action GTO that Onzikua's love interest is beautiful and awesome.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 27, 2009)

Even Urumi>Futsuyuki man 

imagine Urumi in 2-3 years


----------



## -[BL]- (Nov 9, 2009)

We've got an excellent chapter on our hands this week!


----------



## -[BL]- (Nov 10, 2009)

I just made a translation on our sites forum.
Click the link in my sig (although another admin made it so you have to be a member before you can view the 14 days board.)


----------



## Akatora (Nov 11, 2009)

I so hate this series, every time i get started on it i can't seem to let go ^^'

and now look at the time 4 am -_-


missed it


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2009)

Chapter 16 on One Manga

So close Onizuka.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

How the heck did this spin-off get pass my radar?!

Imma reading it now!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 12, 2009)

Big titties. 

I approve. :ho


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 12, 2009)

this stuff is great.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 12, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> How the heck did this spin-off get pass my radar?!
> 
> Imma reading it now!



Get a new radar..

and Onizuka...you're damn close..and about the teacher in the last panel, i hope it is not Ryuji's girlfriend, Nagisa.

It is hard for me to comprehend that such a badass like Onizuka is still a virgin.

and officially, the teacher in 14 days shonan are prettier than the Fuyustuki or whatever her name is...


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Get a new radar..
> 
> and Onizuka...you're damn close..and about the teacher in the last panel, i hope it is not Ryuji's girlfriend, Nagisa.
> 
> ...



Well, almost anyone is prettier than Fuyutsuki anyway so...

I've never read the GTO prequel Shonan whatever, and I was wondering if it is needed for this spin-off since it's set in Shonan also...


----------



## Gene (Nov 12, 2009)

^Nah, it's not really needed. Though I'm sure there are some characters from the prequel that will make a few cameos here.

Also lol why do I have a feeling that the new chick is going to be a man or something? Shit never goes right for Onizuka in these situations.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Get a new radar..
> 
> and Onizuka...you're damn close..and about the teacher in the last panel, i hope it is not Ryuji's girlfriend, Nagisa.
> 
> ...




The woman in the last panel must be Shinomi Fujisaki(young gto) or Nozomi Takagi(again from it) idk,she seems so familiar


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

FireKain said:


> The woman in the last panel must be Shinomi Fujisaki(young gto) or Nozomi Takagi(again from it) idk,she seems so familiar



Well, ALL women in GTO are somewhat similar


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

except Urumi


----------



## -[BL]- (Nov 15, 2009)

Either Shinomi Fujisaki or Saya Minazuki in my books.
Probably Shinomi.

We're about to find out very soon anyway 

EDIT: Raw's out


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2009)

i knew it was Shinomi,meh, good chap ,can't wait to see it scanned


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2009)

Shinomi! pek

I always wondered why she never stuck around after the original Shonan Gumi series. If Onizuka was ever going to nail a chick before GTO began, I would've thought she'd have done it. lol


----------



## Akatora (Nov 18, 2009)

Skimming through the complete raw of young GTO these days, can't read it but helps sum up some stuff

that being said it's weird how much the characters look like each others especially when having the same haircut...
GTO and 14 days atleast feel like there's more character appearance diversity 

Young GTO seem good, and likely the most realistic one of the series(Onizuka doens't seem as super) I however don't like how much Knives are used to show power in it
A knife is a cowards weapon against unarmed same can be said about guns.

Baseballbatts and the like ftw, not this hiding weapon till backstabbing 

Sad thing the knife is used alot as a weapon in the world


----------



## -[BL]- (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't think a knife was ever used by a good guy (who's been a good guy from the start). If you show me a part with Onizuka or Ryuji using a knife I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2009)

It was usually Onizuka or Ryuji beating the crap out of a dude with a knife. 

With their fists. 

They also seemed to really like to use concrete blocks in that series for some reason. Talk about weird weapons.


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

where is my scan?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 19, 2009)

-[BL]-;27035105 said:
			
		

> I don't think a knife was ever used by a good guy (who's been a good guy from the start). If you show me a part with Onizuka or Ryuji using a knife I'll be very surprised.




Can't remember if any of the 2 used a knife in combat, skimmed through 12 volumes so far even if just skimming that's way to much for me to look for just that

well maybe by coincident one of the next volumes might have it, though i'd prefer not


----------



## Corran (Dec 9, 2009)

Finally CHAPTER 17

I have no idea who the girl is because I've never read young GTO stuff 
Funny chapter though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2009)

Corran said:


> Finally CHAPTER 17
> 
> I have no idea who the girl is because I've never read young GTO stuff
> Funny chapter though



Shinomi was a classmate of Onizuka's who was also a punk. She used to be fat, came back later looking hot and Onizuka didn't recognize her. By this time, she was the gf of some biker gang leader, but was still in love with Onizuka. Onizuka rejected her, because he didn't have any romantic feelings for her. Later on, the biker gang was going to gang rape her and Onizuka saved her. She becomes a regular character, mainly being a tsundere-type hereafter.

Uhhh...later on, she and Onizuka do end up kissing, but obviously, they never actually hook up.

I suppose you could say she was his love interest in the original series.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh shit, It was Shinomi !

Funniest character ever from Shonan Jun'ai Gumi.

This chapter made my day.

Onizuka acted kinda a big brother with her at some point. Going as far as saying to her "Brother and Sisters don't kiss eachother".


----------



## Schneider (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this is kinda pointless because we all know Onizuka will stay virgin until the end of the series. 

Unless he decides to warp reality and somehow loses his virginity yet still end up being a virgin later on. Well, he did manage to play RE4 when PS3 wasn't even out months later...




































OH SHI-


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2009)

Onizuka was able to lose his virginity, later on find it and then restore it.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 10, 2009)

He got a whole harem yet remain a virgin, yeah he's that damn good at not getting laid


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2009)

ddl for 17 chapter?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shinomi was a classmate of Onizuka's who was also a punk. She used to be fat, came back later looking hot and Onizuka didn't recognize her. By this time, she was the gf of some biker gang leader, but was still in love with Onizuka. Onizuka rejected her, because he didn't have any romantic feelings for her. Later on, the biker gang was going to gang rape her and Onizuka saved her. She becomes a regular character, mainly being a tsundere-type hereafter.
> 
> Uhhh...later on, she and Onizuka do end up kissing, but obviously, they never actually hook up.
> 
> I suppose you could say she was his love interest in the original series.



Any pictures of her (fat and in shape) from the original series?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 10, 2009)

I can't read Japanese

But is this Shinomi?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I can't read Japanese
> 
> But is this Shinomi?



Yeah, that's her.

Here's another:



Here's where Onizuka actually makes a move on her and doesn't get screwed over:


----------



## Schneider (Dec 11, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, that's her.
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> ...



I thought Onizuka saw her as a sister or something?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2009)

That was near the end of the manga. She wore him down. lol


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2009)

Why did he become a teacher anyway?  Did it say at the end of that manga?


----------



## Felix (Dec 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why did he become a teacher anyway?  Did it say at the end of that manga?



It says at the beginning of GTO

Any fat pictures so I can say how it was impossible for her to get that good looking?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 11, 2009)

Schneider said:


> I thought Onizuka saw her as a sister or something?



At the beginning of the manga, yes. Later on that changes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2009)

^Of course it does if she stopped pigging out throughout the story



Felix said:


> It says at the beginning of GTO
> 
> Any fat pictures so I can say how it was impossible for her to get that good looking?



I mean did it show any transition of his attitude between the original series and GTO?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2009)

I got the volume she first appears in, so maybe I'll take a picture later.

EDIT: Here it is...



Edit 2: I found a trailer for a live action Shonan Junai Gumi movie made in the 90s. And it's based on the Shinomi storyline! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09nVvaMowRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2009)

MangaFox


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Ch. 18

If Onizuka timed it right, he could've pulled it off with Shinomi. So close, yet so far.


----------



## Felix (Dec 31, 2009)

Holy shit fat she was indeed fat
2D pig disgusting


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 1, 2010)

Pearl Harbor?

Wow....The writer of this manga sure creative enough to make that connected to something perverted, which I don't think I can pull that in my whole life.

Hahaha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 1, 2010)

Pearl harboring a chick would be like rape, right?

You're sneak attacking her.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 2, 2010)

Since when did Onizuka develop his ass scratching habit?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2010)

Since the dawn of time, man has scratched their ass.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 2, 2010)

well that explains his cro magnon-ish behavior.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 11, 2010)

That principal is insane and the planes getting destroyed at the end was hilarious.


----------



## Gene (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh good, looks like the new arc is finally going to start.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 11, 2010)

Was a fun chapter but damn, 10 years of work destroyed by Onizuka just like that...

He got more than right enough to force Onizuka to buy and assemble a similar amount as well as paying an extra fee.

Thoughh that would be reality not manga where it's more fun


The Principal crossed to many lines and deserved the finger kick


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is Onizuka always look like a god when he paired up with a old man and super pervert in the same chapter?

It like Onizuka's pervertness got absorbed by those pervert and become a noble man


----------



## Akatora (Jan 12, 2010)

This latest chapter seem to get back to the more serious stuff


Looked pretty good imo


Chapter name "Lesson 21 - Bad Boy"


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 26, 2010)

lol Onizuka the baby kidnapper



Akatora said:


> this is what makes this manga not old principals



Fuck Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## 8 (Feb 1, 2010)

i wanted to continue gto. seen the anime, but i don't want to go trough the same story again. but i can't find the point where the anime left. its confusing, looks like the order is changed, and some parts are put in / left out?

does anyone know which parts i should read?


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 2, 2010)

Onizuka is boss.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 2, 2010)

8 said:


> i wanted to continue gto. seen the anime, but i don't want to go trough the same story again. but i can't find the point where the anime left. its confusing, looks like the order is changed, and some parts are put in / left out?
> 
> does anyone know which parts i should read?



Read from the start, the anime changed, removed and censored lots of things.


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2010)

So, whatever happened to this?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2010)

It went in to hiatus for some reason, don't know if it has already returned or not.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> It went in to hiatus for some reason, don't know if it has already returned or not.



lol i read the raws, it is on chapter 27, its not on hiatus, the scans are on hiatus


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 26, 2010)

Really? i remember reading some news that the author was going to put this on hiatus for some time, i think it was on ANN, i'm not sure though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2010)

8 said:


> i wanted to continue gto. seen the anime, but i don't want to go trough the same story again. but i can't find the point where the anime left. its confusing, looks like the order is changed, and some parts are put in / left out?
> 
> does anyone know which parts i should read?



Start from the time when that Teacher Onizuka likes is kidnapped (I can't remember her name).


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not doubting you man, i may be making some confusion with some other series or something like that.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I'm not doubting you man, i may be making some confusion with some other series or something like that.



, pal i posted the raw in case you wanted to look where the story is, i didn't implied that you doubted me


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Really? i remember reading some news that the author was going to put this on hiatus for some time, i think it was on ANN, i'm not sure though.



wasn't hiatus it was a 1-2 chapter break that was all


----------



## Blade (Apr 11, 2010)

for everyone who want to see the new raw


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

What do you mean what happened to them?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2010)

So is this a case of Scantalator Existence Failure?
OR
Just them getting bored?


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Why they let this series unfinished?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)

lol what was the hold-up?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally something new, nice chapter and that one-shot omake was pretty funny.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

lol @ "Hatsune Miru" at the end of this chapter


----------



## Corran (Jul 23, 2010)

So happy people are translating this again


----------



## Gene (Aug 2, 2010)

Out where?


----------



## Blade (Aug 2, 2010)

Chapter 2


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 30, 2010)

What's really the point of ending with some dead guy with a covered face, the first freaking chapter shows this is a flashback so he's obviously alive.

Which means someone about to get the shit beaten out of them.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> What's really the point of ending with some dead guy with a covered face, the first freaking chapter shows this is a flashback so he's obviously alive.
> 
> Which means someone about to get the shit beaten out of them.



I couldn't say it any better.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 30, 2010)

Flasback arc with main character being dead as cliffhanger? How ingenious..


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, the series is alive.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

When you read GTO series, this is the order for reading it:

- Bad Company
- Shonan Junai Gumi
- GTO
- GTO Shonan 14 days


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 30, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Flasback arc with main character being dead as cliffhanger? How ingenious..



Hey it could be there's always a chance Onizuka killed the guy who stabbed him

Or

It could be that Kid parent that he shot by accident.

Or more than likely

Some random guy.


----------



## -[BL]- (Nov 3, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> What's really the point of ending with some dead guy with a covered face, the first freaking chapter shows this is a flashback so he's obviously alive.





Rokudaime said:


> Flasback arc with main character being dead as cliffhanger? How ingenious..



*That part is not meant to be there. It's originally the first pages of ch24 but xscansx decided to fuck with it and make people think it was a cliffhanger at the end of 25.* This kind of thing is something I totally disagree with. They made Fujisawa look like an idiot.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2010)

I need to catch up on reading this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 18, 2010)

Why are mob bosses always Heihachi


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2010)

Good to see the scans are ongoing again.


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2010)

The 2 new chapters were good.


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2010)

The arc is quite interesting. Also thumbs up for the new chapters.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Chapter 32 is out on mangafox.



Really cause it's not showing up on the list of chapters?


----------



## Epik High (Dec 26, 2010)

It seems the whole ordeal has finally been handled with, I'm glad it did, their traumatic pasts were pretty saddening.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 26, 2011)

GTO: 14 Days in Shonan, Volume 1 listed on Amazon as having a English release of January 31, 2012.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 7, 2011)

just finished GTO. Brilliant manga, tho didnt get Urumi x Onizuka end D:

Starting 14 days.

Anyone know where I can read Bad Company and Shonan Gumi? Mangafox doesnt seem to have it


----------



## -[BL]- (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys realise there's a manga about Saejima the cop coming out now right? It's called Ino-Head Gargoyle.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 24, 2012)

Whoa who revived this

Anyway, I finished the manga last year and watched the anime years before. I dunno if it has a huge following but GTO is one of the most entertaining manga I've read. I'm planning to read the mangaka's other works.


----------



## -[BL]- (Jan 24, 2012)

I did. And let me just repeat because I know how easily significant posts get lost here. Saejima has his own manga now guys.


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2012)

So we've heard.


----------



## Gene (Aug 10, 2012)

So Japanzai decided to drop the series with only 10 chapters left.

what the shit, man


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there a chapter 61 out yet? It's been like five months.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2013)

Doesn't work with FireFox. 

Is that the last chapter? It says 'series end'.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2013)

That kind of sucks. I was getting really into it as well!


----------



## Butcher (Apr 25, 2014)

So ,how many people reading GTO: Paradise Lost?

I just read the first chapter a couple of hours ago. Twas good, nothing special. Can't expect greatness like GTO _right_ from the get-go.

Seeing the kids' pictures at the end made me remember some of the feels I had from GTO. 

Plus, the second chapter is going to be 40 pages + some color pages . Second chapter though looks like hype city since we get to see how Onizuka got in prison, or at least see what the class has been up to since GTO. 

All in all, I'm very happy GTO is back .


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 27, 2014)

Holy shit, another GTO manga. The original still holds the place as my #1 favourite manga out of every manga I have read, which is a lot.

Count me in. Hopefully someone picks this up and continues translating this.

Is this weekly, monthly, bi-weekly?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

Just finished the original. Love it.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 27, 2014)

Been years since i've read the original.
But, didn't he save someone from the burning school or something in the end?
How did he end up in jail? 

Also, fucker still didn't end up with someone after all these years.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 27, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Been years since i've read the original.
> j


And I plan on reading Shonan Junai Gumi! before re-reading GTO myself. 





Othinus said:


> Holy shit, another GTO manga. The original still holds the place as my #1 favourite manga out of every manga I have read, which is a lot.
> 
> Count me in. Hopefully someone picks this up and continues translating this.
> 
> Is this weekly, monthly, bi-weekly?



I'd like to say weekly since it publishes in Weekly Young Magazine.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

I think it implies he ends up with As. The female teacher.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2014)

Just read the chapter, glad this is coming back, it seems he got a  new class though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

Which sucks. I need to know how the other class is.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2014)

We'll probably see them. Since unless this is a big timeskip (which doesn't seem that likely since he looks mostly the same) it means his old class is pretty much all attending the same high school where he teaches. Chances are the people shown are just "Here are the new cast members, the old ones come back next week"

Speaking of which Weekly or monthly?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 27, 2014)

Timeskip is half a year.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2014)

Should be enough, probably some of them will appear as side characters helping Eikichi with a few schemes some times.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 27, 2014)

I actually want a new class myself.

The original class got all the development they're gonna get(Kanzaki being my favorite). Now if you mean _just_ to see what they're up to? Yeah, I wouldn't mind that. 

Have them come in every once in a while to interact with Onizuka's new class and/or help with problems. 

BTW, still no second chapter in English .


----------



## Butcher (Apr 27, 2014)

Same author bro.

Also, for the fellas who have Shonan Junai Gumi!:

How good is it?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 27, 2014)

Really? On the place I'm using it seems they have most of them, and there is only about...11-12 chapters still missing.

Or are you talking about scan quality? 

Also, I'll go ahead and read Bad Company.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 28, 2014)

just read the first chapter

damn i was so hyped. i thought it was gonna be something like 60 pages but it was only 23 

oh well 

we better get the first class back. i want it back


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lost Paradise really starts good.
We won't get bored anytime soon.

Chapter 6 was gold.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

GTO is the best for me.

I don't care for the others.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Nov 13, 2014)

You guys think Lost Paradise will show any of his old students? I'm surprised he didn't get with Azusa.


----------



## rajin (Apr 6, 2015)

I have read a few chapters and its an ok ok series

*Chapter 21*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 9, 2015)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> You guys think Lost Paradise will show any of his old students? I'm surprised he didn't get with Azusa.



We all had the same reaction with Shinomi in Early Years. ( And it still didn't happen in 14 Days either. )


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2015)

*he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form*


----------

